# Hallo Heiler ?



## maselevic (2. November 2008)

Bei aller Liebe zu den Spielern die so aufopferungsvoll sind und ne Heilerklass spielen muss ich trotzdem mal sagen das ichs manchmal echt nicht begreife wieso man als Heiler nicht heilt.

Ich bin echt dankbar für jeden Heiler aber ich muss leider sagen das ich es immer öfter erlebe das es Heiler gibt die einfach nicht heilen oder nur die Leute in ihrer Gruppe.
Und das ist meiner meinung nach nicht der sinn eines Heilers oder? Ich meine jeder im Spiel hat seine Aufgabe die DD's machen dmg die Tanks lassen sich verhauen und die heiler sorgen dafür das alle anderen und sie selber überleben. 

Ich will nicht behaupten das es keine Heiler gibt die heilen, aber es gibt sehr viele die eben nicht heilen.

Das wärs eigentlich schon also an alle Heiler die nicht oder nur die Leute in ihrer Gruppe heilen bitte bitte bitte heilt auch mal die Anderen.

so und jetzt spamt den threat voll das ich ein boon bin und keinen ahnung hab und was auch immer ich wollts einfach nur mal sagen!


----------



## Johny-Hill (2. November 2008)

nur die Leute in ihrer Gruppe heilen 


Das kommt daher weil sie sicher kein adonn drauf haben da is es halt nicht so einfach die andere Gruppe zu heilen weil man deren leben nicht genau einsehen kann !!

Bin selber RUNI  voll auf Heilung geskillt  und habe das squared adonn drauf um einfach alle heilen zu können !!

Nur manchmal geht es eben nicht da der dmg nicht gegen zu heilen ist der auf 3-6 leute geht !!!


----------



## Worlok (2. November 2008)

du mußt ja auchmal sehen das heiler ne sehr anspruchsvolle klasse ist jeder will was von dir verstehst das,es geht halt net das man mal da und da ein bisschen heilt,spiel selber mal die klasse und du wirst sehen, und das es in W.A.R noch keine Pros gibt die dir im schlaf alles weg heilen is doch klar ........


die armen.............ham schon genug zutun^^


----------



## Náyla. (2. November 2008)

Es gibt nichts übersichtleres, als die HP-Balken von freundlichen Spieler einzustellen, sobald diese Schaden bekommen, müllt das Interface nicht so zu und man sieht trotzdem, wo gerade Not am Mann ist.

Ich ging mit dem klaren Ziel in dieses Spiel: du erstellst dir einen Heiler.

Gut, inzwischen sind es drei Heiler und auch ein paar DDs, aber die Mains sind und bleiben Heiler. Diese heilen auch und man erntet ab und an sogar ein freundliches Danke.


----------



## Whusa (2. November 2008)

Also!
Ich als Jünger des Khaine bin ja auch sowas wie ein Heiler! Mann sollte nur mal jede klasse anspielen bevor mann rummosert! Mich hat letztens im szenario einer vollgemährt das er gestorben ist obwohl ich neben ihm stand. Das ich zuvor meine ganze Seelenessenz verbraucht habe um ihn zu Heilen, und kurz nach ihm gestorben bin hat der einfach nicht geschnallt, und war ihm auch egal (hauptsache wer anders ist schuld an seinem tod)! Ich sehe mich schon als Offensiven Heiler, aber wenn ich gerade dabei bin die Gegnerischen Heiler und Leichtgepanzerten Fernkämpfer aufzumischen, kann ich nicht noch gleichzeitig jeden Schaden wegheilen den meine Seite erhält. Ich suche mir einen aus (vorzugsweise Tank) und den Heile ich. Wenn dann kurz Zeit ist heile ich jeden anderen egal ob in meiner Gruppe oder nicht.


----------



## Magnor84 (2. November 2008)

wichtig ist auch das du in einer der 2 ersten gruppen bist(bg) dann wirst oder solltest du geheilt werden, ich hab nur 2 gruppenfenster offen und da sollten eigentlich alle spieler vorhanden sein, nur manche meinen sich in eine eigene gruppe schieben zu müssen nur weil sie dadurch mehr erfahrung bekommen.
addons braucht man bei war nicht das geht auch alles so aber warum soll ich mir mein bildschirm mit den ganzen gruppenfenstern zuklatschen 2 reichen und sind übersichtlich und man hatt ja auch noch 12 leute zu heilen!

LG Magnor


----------



## boogay (2. November 2008)

Nayla bringt es auf den Punkt. Ich habe keinerlei Addons drauf, außer Clock. 

Ich bin Zelot und schaffe es, oh Wunder, trotz "fehlender" AddOns, auf Platz 1 des Healomaten, was natürlich nicht heißt, dass ich dadurch gut bin, denn wer kann keine HoTs verteilen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte aber wirklich nochmal sagen, dass man wirklich nur mit dem HP-Balken heilen kann, die nur angezeigt werden, wenn derjenige Schaden bekommen hat /bekommt. D.h. man sieht sofort wo Not am Mann ist und drückt eifrig auf seine Heiltasten. Mehr ist da nicht und ich verstehe das Geweine auch nicht, dass wenn man als Heiler mal kein AddOn drauf hat, gleich geflamt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja mfG


----------



## Elbaroma (2. November 2008)

spiele selbst nen zeloten, daher weiss ich wovon ich spreche. war eben mit twink mal nordenwacht (hexenkriegerin). ich verrecke ... ok kein prob. daran gewöhnt man sich. dann kamen ein chaosbarbar, ein schwarzork und ein zelot an ... schwarzork hält auch so viel aus, der chaosbarbar hatte noch 30% hp. was macht der zelot? haut schadenszauber raus. wenn ich sowas sehe, krieg ich das blanke kotzen.

ich heile im mourkaintempel auch JEDEN so gut es eben geht. das oben erwähnte heiler addon nutze ich nicht. 

ich muss aber sagen, dass es mit zunehmendem level besser wird mit den heilern. ab nem gewissen level als zelot z.b. merkt man wie wenig dmg man macht. da bleibt nur noch heilung übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jezakael (2. November 2008)

Der Ruf, den man für das Heilen von Spielern erhielt, war über längere Zeit höher als vorgesehen. Spieler, die andere Spieler heilen, erhalten immer noch Ruf dafür, dass sie Freunden im Kampf helfen, aber große Heilungen oder wiederholtes Wirken von pulsierenden Heilzaubern wird mit weniger Rufpunkten als zuvor belohnt.

Während wir die Daten zum Erhalt von Ruf für das Heilen durchsahen, haben wir entdeckt, dass einige fehlerhafte Werte dazu führten, dass Spieler weit mehr Ruf erhalten haben als vorgesehen. Um sicherzustellen, dass alle Spieler die gleiche Menge an Ruf erhalten, unabhängig davon, welche Karriere sie gewählt haben oder ob sie in einem Szenario in einer Gruppe spielen oder alleine, haben wir einige Änderungen daran vorgenommen, wie Spieler für das Heilen anderer Spieler Ruf erhalten:
Fälschlicherweise erhielten Spieler, die sich außerhalb des RvRs befanden, für das Heilen anderer Spieler Ruf. Dies wurde angepasst, sodass der Erhalt von Ruf beim Heilen von Spielern, die sich außerhalb des RvRs befinden oder nicht für das RvR gekennzeichnet sind, weniger häufig auftreten sollte.

Die Heilung anderer Spieler wird nun korrekt Ruf gewähren, wenn der geheilte Spieler zuvor für das Töten anderer Spieler Ruf erhalten hat.

1.0.3 Patch Notes

Konsequenz daraus: 
Immer wieder die gleichen Leute zu heilen, (wie Tanks) bringt schnell keinen Ruf für Heilungen mehr. Also sollte man sich nach ein, zwei Heilungen entweder ein anderes Heilziel suchen oder auf Schaden umsteigen. Die Kopplung an das Töten anderer Spieler macht es tendenziell ungünstig Tanks, Heiler und andere zu heilen, die wahrscheinlich nichts töten (zum Beispiel auch Fahnenträger, die nur weglaufen). Außerdem wird der Ruf nur innerhalb der eigenen Gruppe aufgeteilt, weshalb es günstiger ist die eigene Gruppe zu prioritisieren. 

Heiler, die sich wirklich auf das Heilen konzentrieren werden sowohl bei XP als auch beim Ruf schlecht wegkommen. Es ist also offensichtlich bei Heilern im Sinn der Entwickler 1) Schaden austeilen und Heilen zu mischen und 2) die eigene Gruppe zu bevorzugen (einige der Buffs/Spells sind nur auf Gruppenmitglieder anwendbar, was ein weiteres Indiz für diese Ausrichtung ist)

Nicht, dass ich persönlich das so konsequent durchziehen würde, aber das sieht man dann auch regelmäßig an meinen verhältnismäßig hohen Heil- und mäßigen Rufwerten.


----------



## Streuneralex (2. November 2008)

boogay schrieb:


> Nayla bringt es auf den Punkt. Ich habe keinerlei Addons drauf, außer Clock.
> 
> Ich bin Zelot und schaffe es, oh Wunder, trotz "fehlender" AddOns, auf Platz 1 des Healomaten, was natürlich nicht heißt, dass ich dadurch gut bin, denn wer kann keine HoTs verteilen?
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso.

Ich hab auch keine Addons drauf (ausser Clock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Bin eigentlich immer unter den Top 3 Heilern.

Allerdings ist es etwas kniffelig den herumhopsenden Chaosbarbaren mitten im Gegnerpulk anzuklicken. 
Und die "nächster Freund"-Taste lässt einen manchmal verzweifeln, wenn erst alle "Freunde" die hinter einem stehen anvisiert werden.

Grüsse


----------



## boogay (2. November 2008)

Bitte was? Das war bestimmt nicht vorhergesehen sonst hätten sie aus dem Zeloten auch noch einen "Ich-möchte-auch-ein-Schamane-sein-darf-es-aber-offiziell-nicht" machen können. 

Ich möchte damit nur sagen, dass man natürlich nicht nur ein Ziel heilt und dann umschweift. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht das ich dann Schaden mache!! Ich bitte dich...alleine schon das Wort Schaden an sich kenn ich als Zelot nicht. Was helfe ich denn ? Mit meinen momentanen 180 Schaden, die ich mit Geißeln mache bzw. 30er Ticks mit dem DoT werde ich kaum etwas helfen. Da schau ich doch lieber weiter ob ich nicht noch einen finde, der Schaden bekommt und versuche ihn am Leben zu halten. Der Gedanke an's "Schaden machen" darf nicht kommen. 

Ich denke GOA wird da noch etwas ändern und bis dahin muss man sich wohl damit abfinden. Außerdem versuche ich doch schon weiterzuheilen, damit ich im Endeffekt den Sieg errungen habe und nicht sagen kann "Jeah ich hab den! Ruf alleine bekommen in dem BG ich bin ganz oben!" und mir will kein Heiler erzählen, dass er nicht sehr weit oben steht im Ruf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (2. November 2008)

Jezakael schrieb:


> Der Ruf, den man für das Heilen von Spielern erhielt, war über längere Zeit höher als vorgesehen. Spieler, die andere Spieler heilen, erhalten immer noch Ruf dafür, dass sie Freunden im Kampf helfen, aber große Heilungen oder wiederholtes Wirken von pulsierenden Heilzaubern wird mit weniger Rufpunkten als zuvor belohnt.
> 
> Während wir die Daten zum Erhalt von Ruf für das Heilen durchsahen, haben wir entdeckt, dass einige fehlerhafte Werte dazu führten, dass Spieler weit mehr Ruf erhalten haben als vorgesehen. Um sicherzustellen, dass alle Spieler die gleiche Menge an Ruf erhalten, unabhängig davon, welche Karriere sie gewählt haben oder ob sie in einem Szenario in einer Gruppe spielen oder alleine, haben wir einige Änderungen daran vorgenommen, wie Spieler für das Heilen anderer Spieler Ruf erhalten:
> Fälschlicherweise erhielten Spieler, die sich außerhalb des RvRs befanden, für das Heilen anderer Spieler Ruf. Dies wurde angepasst, sodass der Erhalt von Ruf beim Heilen von Spielern, die sich außerhalb des RvRs befinden oder nicht für das RvR gekennzeichnet sind, weniger häufig auftreten sollte.
> ...



Also sorry ich spiele weil es mir Spaß macht .... nicht wegen der Erfahrung oder des Rufes wegen .... wer seinen Heilstil nach der menge der rufpunkte ausrichtet hat sie für mich net alle.

Ausserdem geht der schuss nach hinten los ... werden die anderen Heiler und tanks nicht mitgeheilt gibt ganz schnell nix mehr zu heilen für das man ruf bekömme und die ganze Gruppe liegt im Dreck.

Ich kenne wirklich gute Heiler wenn die mit in Gruppe sind werden Szenarios dominiert und der Schlachtzug muss praktisch nie rellen. DIe Gegner beissen sich die Zähne aus ... und dann gibt es Heiler die sich als DDler verstehen. Dann liegen wir dauernd und verlieren 500:10.

Aber das kapieren die vielleicht auch irgendwann dass es ruftechnisch Lohnender ist zu heilen ... denn man bekommt auch für jeden Gegner den die Gruppe tötet ruf.

MfG Michael


----------



## boogay (2. November 2008)

Das meinte ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG


----------



## clickrush (2. November 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu den Spielern die so aufopferungsvoll sind und ne Heilerklass spielen muss ich trotzdem mal sagen das ichs manchmal echt nicht begreife wieso man als Heiler nicht heilt.
> 
> Ich bin echt dankbar für jeden Heiler aber ich muss leider sagen das ich es immer öfter erlebe das es Heiler gibt die einfach nicht heilen oder nur die Leute in ihrer Gruppe.
> Und das ist meiner meinung nach nicht der sinn eines Heilers oder? Ich meine jeder im Spiel hat seine Aufgabe die DD's machen dmg die Tanks lassen sich verhauen und die heiler sorgen dafür das alle anderen und sie selber überleben.
> ...




es gibt halt n haufen schlechte heiler, wie es auch viele schlechte dds und tanks gibt.

*such dir eine gute gruppe in deiner gilde, mit der du was auch immer dann tun kannst. dann wirste sicher geheilt/supportet.
*
über randoms sollte man sich einfach nicht aufregen, denn jeder hat das recht schlecht zu spielen, wenn er es nicht besser kann oder es sogar will.


----------



## Vandergroth (2. November 2008)

ch spiele einen JdK vollkommen auf heilung gespecct und kann dazu nur sagen, daß meine effektivsten heilungen unglücklicherweise Gruppenheilungen sind. Und oh Wunder, natürlich nur für meine Gruppe, nicht für andere. Da muß der Einzelheal her, und der ist eigentlich ein Hot und kein ernstzunehmender heal.

Allerdings sollte man auch beachten, daß bis Level 40 Heiler zu spielen eine Echte Qual ist, ich habe viel zu viele Twinks mitlerweile, weil es einfach immer wieder zu frustrierend war, mit einem heiler Mobs zu klatschen. Die meisten heilklassen sind bis Level 40 hundert pro auf Schaden geskillt und machen den auch in den Szenarien. Sehe ich oft genug, daß die heilleistung von Heilklassen unter aller Kanone ist, dafür aber ihr Schaden recht ansehnlich.

Sollte sich auf Level 40 relativieren hoffe ich. Schließlich steht schon im Characterauswahlbildschirm bei den heilklassen "Heiler" drin und nicht "Hybridklasse aus DPS und Heal".

Aber mit Sicherheit wird es auch hier die Nerds geben, die auf Level 40 immernoch darauf bestehen, daß ihr xxx unmengen an Schaden raushaut, weil es ja schließlich 3 Trees zum skillen gibt, und die gibts ja schließlich nicht umsonst, ne?

Da dürfen wir uns wahrscheinlich noch warm anziehen, was das geflame und gewhine angeht, um die heiler zu vollwertigen Hybridklassen aufzuwerten, damit Sigmarpriester weiterhin übertriebenen schaden mit ihrem Hämmerchen machen dürfen und nicht gezwungen werden auch noch heilen zu müssen......


----------



## Shamaniko (2. November 2008)

Hast du schon ein Heiler selbst gespielt??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ja dann wüßtest du das du dir diesen Thread hättest sparren können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cirdaan (2. November 2008)

Also ich kann mich im Großen und Ganzen gar nicht beschweren, die Heiler, mit denen ich bis jetzt unterwegs war (Szenario nur Random), haben ihren Job immer sehr gut gemacht. Ich kann die Leute die sich deswegen beschweren oder im Chat rummnörgeln, echt nicht verstehen.


----------



## Kalyptus (2. November 2008)

Schützt Euren Heiler den Hintern , dann können sie auch Heilen.
Wenn Feuermagier danken sie währen Tanks, wenn alle an dir vorbeilaufen und du hast zwei Squiks am Hintern, wenn die Hälfte nach links die andere Hälfte ohne Plan nach rechts rennt und hinter dir dann ein paar Hexen auftauchen, da fragst du dich wirklich warum spiele ich diese Klasse.

Es gibt eine Reichweitenbefrenzung bei Heilzaubern, was auch wohl vielen nicht klar ist. Und wie oben schon gesagt das eff. ist nun mal das Gruppen heilen.


----------



## El Bollo (2. November 2008)

Der Sigmarpriester ist imho sogar darauf ausgelegt ein einzelnes Ziel vornehmlich zu heilen. Dennoch heile ich auch quer durchs Szenario. Jedoch wird es teilweise doch recht schwer angeschlagene Spieler zu heilen wenn die durch die Gegend rennen und bunnyhoppen als wären sie auf LSD oder Speed. Des weiteren gestaltet sich das ganze auch recht unkomfortabel wenn sich das Kampfgeschehen auf ein 2m² großes Feld konzentriert in dem sich 10 Spieler befinden. Da ist es dann doch irgendwie sehr viel entspannter wenn man nur die Leute aus seiner Gruppe anklicken muss.


----------



## Iodun (2. November 2008)

die meisten leute im random spielen für ihre eigene sache und nicht für das wohl des trupps. ich war letztens im tor einer von 2 tanks und 5 heiler da und glaubt nicht das ich einmal auch nur ansatzweise heal bekommen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von daher regt euch nicht auf und sucht euch ne stammgruppe. den leuten die es nicht peilen kriegt man das nicht beigebogen. irgendwann werden sie sich unter ihresgleichen wiederfinden und merken mal was teamplay schaffen kann wenn sie merken das der loose auf ihr konto geht und das wieder und immer wieder


----------



## Náyla. (2. November 2008)

Mal so kurz OT, was mir gerade auffällt... Oh man maselevic, was sollen diese ganzen kleinen Zylinder in deiner Signatur? Welchen Sinn erfüllen die und warum schreien die mir "Hunger" entgegen?


----------



## Immondys (3. November 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu den Spielern die so aufopferungsvoll sind und ne Heilerklass spielen muss ich trotzdem mal sagen das ichs manchmal echt nicht begreife wieso man als Heiler nicht heilt.
> 
> Ich bin echt dankbar für jeden Heiler aber ich muss leider sagen das ich es immer öfter erlebe das es Heiler gibt die einfach nicht heilen oder nur die Leute in ihrer Gruppe.
> Und das ist meiner meinung nach nicht der sinn eines Heilers oder? Ich meine jeder im Spiel hat seine Aufgabe die DD's machen dmg die Tanks lassen sich verhauen und die heiler sorgen dafür das alle anderen und sie selber überleben.
> ...



Mann, wenns zu wenig Heiler gibt spiel dir selber einen hoch. Hab ich damals bei WoW auch gemacht.


----------



## Durlok (3. November 2008)

ein bisschen kann ich den TE schon verstehen

gerade vorhin habe ich ein paar szenarien gespielt und wurde als tank so gut wie nie geheilt 
das fand ich nun am anfang ja noch nicht so tragisch bis ich am ende sehen musste das fast in jedem der paar szenarien 1-2 heiler mehr dmg rausgehauen als geheilt haben

da muss ich mich manchmal wirklich auch fragen warumm solche leute überhaubt heiler spielen
ich mein jeder darf oder sollte ja machen was er will aber wenn das bedürfniss nach dmg so gross ist wäre doch eine andere klasse viel efektiever

aber so ist dass nun mal in randomgruppen ein wildes gewusel
da bleibt nur entweder in einer stammgruppe in die szenarien
oder das wilde gewusel geniesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (3. November 2008)

ich spiele einen Sigmariten und war neulich im Nordenwacht-Szenario. Wir waren 1 Erzmagierin und ich von der heilenden Zunft. Plötzlich kam der Spruch von ihr: "Passt gefälligst besser auf mich auf - schließlich bin ich die einzige Heilerin" (ich war mit ihr sogar in einer Gruppe). Nur ne kleine Anekdote zum einschlafen.

HealGrid, ect. müllen mir den Bildschirm so dermaßen voll, dass ich kaum noch was sehe. Und eine Tabellenreiterei wie in WoW tu ich mir bei WAR gaaaanz sicher nicht mehr an.

Durch das eher bescheidene Target-System von WAR ist es wesentlich leichter ein Gruppenmitglied zu heilen als z.B. einen Tank der am besten noch vor einer Hexenkriegerin davon läuft und wild rum hüpft. Den ins Ziel zu bekommen ist schon eine Kunst und dann noch einmal neben raus geklickt und er ist wieder weg. Ziele sollten sich nur mit ESC wieder lösen. Oder kann man das einstellen?

Ansonsten muss ich sagen gibt es einfach einen Heilermangel in WAR - zumindest auf dem Server auf dem ich spiele. Maximal 2-3 Heiler sind in den Szenarios dabei - das reicht halt nicht um alle zu heilen. Und bei mir gilt die Regel "Wer seinen Job nicht macht wird nicht geheilt." Tank der hinter den Reihen steht - nogo - Hexenjäger der nur die Knarre wummern lässt - nogo - Maschinist der ohne Turm im Nahkampf rumrennt - nogo. Erlebe ich sehr oft und meistens verlieren solche Gruppen auch recht zügig.

Halten wir fest: Heiler sind da, Heiler machen ihren Job gut mit den Mitteln die sie haben, jedem kann man es aber nicht recht machen.


----------



## Iodun (3. November 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> ich spiele einen Sigmariten und war neulich im Nordenwacht-Szenario. Wir waren 1 Erzmagierin und ich von der heilenden Zunft. Plötzlich kam der Spruch von ihr: "Passt gefälligst besser auf mich auf - schließlich bin ich die einzige Heilerin" (ich war mit ihr sogar in einer Gruppe). Nur ne kleine Anekdote zum einschlafen.
> 
> HealGrid, ect. müllen mir den Bildschirm so dermaßen voll, dass ich kaum noch was sehe. Und eine Tabellenreiterei wie in WoW tu ich mir bei WAR gaaaanz sicher nicht mehr an.
> 
> ...



nimms leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das einzige was der mensch in grenzenlosem umfang hat ist dummheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (3. November 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Mann, wenns zu wenig Heiler gibt spiel dir selber einen hoch. Hab ich damals bei WoW auch gemacht.


Ich hab mir nachdem ich den thread erstellt habe ne Runenpristerin gemacht und natürlich schon fleissig hoch gespielt (lvl6 im moment) und ich muss sagen ich habe jetzt mehr Verständniss für Heiler in Szenarien heile ich fast nur und auch wenn ich einen mit Heilzaubern bombardiere kommt es vor das er stirbt.

Aber natürlich versuche ich so gut es geht alle zu heilen.

Heiler ftw! ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so viel spass macht ne Heilklasse zu spielen.


----------



## Eddishar (3. November 2008)

Gegenfrage von jemandem, der durchaus heilt, lieber TE: warum schützt ihr Schädlinge eigentlich eure Heiler nicht?! Ihr schreit und flamet immer nach Heilung, aber wenn die Heiler mal angegriffen werden, kümmert ihr euch einen feuchten Sonstwas drum ...


----------



## maselevic (3. November 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Gegenfrage von jemandem, der durchaus heilt, lieber TE: warum schützt ihr Schädlinge eigentlich eure Heiler nicht?! Ihr schreit und flamet immer nach Heilung, aber wenn die Heiler mal angegriffen werden, kümmert ihr euch einen feuchten Sonstwas drum ...


Also ich probiere immer die gegner zu killen die unsere Heiler angreifen und auch mit meiner Runenpristerin hab ich bis jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht das mir immer geholfen worden ist.


----------



## Iodun (3. November 2008)

als tank hat man in der regel andere sorgen und um die heiler zu schützen sollten die dd`s ihren arsch bewegen. wo wir wieder beim teamplay wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreonidas (3. November 2008)

Ooooh ein ganz neues Thema, na das gabs ja bisher noch überhaupt nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man sollte wirklich mal selber einen Heiler spielen, also wirklich. Immer dieses Gemecker, offensichtlich vergessen viele den Fakt, dass das ein nur Spiel ist und Spiele sollen Spass machen. Nicht immer alles todernst nehmen.


----------



## Eddishar (3. November 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> Also ich probiere immer die gegner zu killen die unsere Heiler angreifen und auch mit meiner Runenpristerin hab ich bis jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht das mir immer geholfen worden ist.


Gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich gibt es die Leute, die auch dahingehend ihren Job machen. Ich merke nur immer wieder, dass diejenigen, die am lautesten brüllen, sich am wenigstens Gedanken machen und daher ihren Job auch am schlimmsten vernachlässigen.


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> als tank hat man in der regel andere sorgen und um die heiler zu schützen sollten die dd`s ihren arsch bewegen. wo wir wieder beim teamplay wären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, und die DDs sagen dann, dass sie andere Sorgen haben als Heiler zu schützen und die Tanks ihren Arsch bewegen sollen, sind ja schließlich Tanks. Da sich das beides also gegenseitig aufhebt kommen wir zu dem Schluss, dass Heiler die Arschkarte gezogen haben und auf sich selbst aufzupassen haben, mal ehrlich, kann doch nicht angehen, dass die von zwei Hexenkriegern/-jägern auseinander genommen werden, während ich munter auf den anderen Tank draufschlage! ;-)


----------



## Iodun (3. November 2008)

problem erfolgreich zerdacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  immer wieder die selbe leier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeder macht was er will. keiner macht was er soll aber alle machen mit xD


----------



## Iodun (3. November 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Genau, und die DDs sagen dann, dass sie andere Sorgen haben als Heiler zu schützen und die Tanks ihren Arsch bewegen sollen, sind ja schließlich Tanks. Da sich das beides also gegenseitig aufhebt kommen wir zu dem Schluss, dass Heiler die Arschkarte gezogen haben und auf sich selbst aufzupassen haben, mal ehrlich, kann doch nicht angehen, dass die von zwei Hexenkriegern/-jägern auseinander genommen werden, während ich munter auf den anderen Tank draufschlage! ;-)



das problem ist nur das tanks nie genug dmg machen um den heiler zu retten ^^


----------



## rasczack (3. November 2008)

Hallo,

also erstens wollt ich dich TE mal fragen, du spielst nicht zufällig nen magus auf dem server nuln der so ähnlich heisst wie du hier?
Wenn ja, dann HDF. Schau mal auf den abschlussbildschirm und vergleich mal die healwerte bevor dein maul aufreist. Da wirst feststellen das die Heilwerte deiner heiler weit über denen der Ordnung liegen. Aber wer die Heiler im Szenario mehrfach flamet der braucht net glauben heal zu bekommen.
Dies nur fals du der bisst den ich gerade vermute.

Ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen das ich nen Zelot spiel, ich hab 2 equips für dmg und fürs Heilen, aber im Szenario oder rvr kenn ich nur ein equip und zwar das fürs heilen. (was mich auch meist auf platz 1-2 auf n healmeter beim abschlussbildschirm bringt)

Jetzt mal zu unserer Problematik: Wenn wir heilen, und zwar mit richtig druck, is euch da scho mal was aufgefallen? Vielleicht das wir dann meist ganz schnell im Dreck liegen? Weil stellt euch vor, die Gegner merken das dann und schenken uns massig aufmerksamkeit, und zwar vieeeel mehr als unsere verbündeten. Da kann man machen was man will, aber es interessiert echt kaum wen ob der Heiler verprügelt wird oder nicht. An dieser Stelle sollte erwähnt werden das ich auch schon ein paar leute erlebt habe die sich dann auch einen aufgerissen haben um mir den hintern zu retten (will ja nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren) aber den Großteil interessierts net. ABER dann rumheulen wenn se nicht geheilt werden, das regt mich dann am meisten auf. Dann wird fröhlich hinter wände gerannt oder gegner meilenweit verfolgt, Magus und Zauberinnen rennen dann mitten in die Gegnerhorden und wundern sich das se instant umfallen, aber natürlich is nur und einzig allein der Heiler schuld.

Denkt einfach mal bissi nach was der Heiler kann und was net(z.B. können wir net durch Wände heilen und stoffis gegen 5 gegner am leben erhalten is auch so ne sache) dann fallen euch vielleicht n paar sachen auf die ihr auch besser machen könnt.

Anfügen muss ich noch, dass ich auch schon einige Zeloten gesehen habe die dmg gefahren haben. Das währe ja auch kein ding wenn ansonsten genug heiler da währen, aber die machen des dann teilweise auch noch wenn ich dann z.B. allein dann da stehe. Ich kann nur hoffen das ihr euch auch mal gedanken darüber macht was ein mmorpg ausmacht. Das es darauf aubaut das man zusammen spielt und halt jeder seine Stärken ausspielt und nicht versucht etwas zu sein was er einfach nicht ist. Wir können sau gut heilen, bei 3 hots auf nem Tank is es fürn gegner kaum noch möglich denjenigen zu zerlegen.

Im großen und Ganzen will ich damit eigentlich nur sagen, das jede aktion eine reaktion hervor ruft, wenn der Heiler nicht geschützt wird, dann heilt er nicht, und wenn der Tank nicht geheilt wird, dann schützt er nicht.

Das dürft dann soweit alles sein, wenn mir noch was einfällt gibts ja noch Tante Edit^^

Mfg

Rasczack


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> das problem ist nur das tanks nie genug dmg machen um den heiler zu retten ^^



Ein perfekt getimeder slow, knockback würde ja schon reichen um den Heiler zu entlasten, oder mal in den Laufweg des DDs laufen, ich hab gehört, die Kollisionsabfrage funktioniert in ca. 10% der Fälle, immerhin eine minimale Chance.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (3. November 2008)

/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clipperson (3. November 2008)

Schöne Anekdote neulich im T2-Szenario:

Kurz nach Beginn:

Spieler xy: wo bleit der heal?????

etwas später derselbe Spieler: Ey man, wo bleibt der verdammte heal, verdammt!!!!

Darauf ich: Wenn du in die Liste schauen würdest, würdest du sehen, dass wir nur einen Heiler haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pause

Dann Spieler xy: ja und?.... wo sind denn die ganzen heiler? echt! ... alle asozial!!

Solche Leute haben keine Heilung verdient.


Ist allerdings schon richtig, dass nicht alle Heiler heilen. Nur nerven mich solche Threads mittlerweile dermaßen, da immer die Heiler verantwortlich gemacht werden. Gefühlt kommen auf 100 "Heiler-Threads" vielleicht 5 "Tank-Threads" und 1 "DD-Thread". Ingame machen allerdings Leute aus allen Bereichen Fehler oder spielen egoistisch und nicht teamorientiert. Und durch Flamen im Chat wirds sicher auch nicht besser.

Fakt ist - so lange man Random unterwegs ist, muss man damit leben. Und durch freundliche Hinweise im Chat erreicht man sicher mehr, als durchs Flamen.


----------



## Twibble (3. November 2008)

Lustige Begebenheit gestern im T2 Szenario...

Gruppe besteht aus 4 Hexenjägern, 4 Feuermagiern, 1 Erzmagierin, 1 Runenpriester (ich), und zwei Engineers. Kein Tank. Das Resultat war eigentlich vor Beginn klar. Wir begeben uns an's Phönixtor. Nach fünf Minuten spielt sich alles an unserer Fahne/Spawnpoint ab. Die beiden Heiler werden ständig von einem level 21 Chaosbarbaren, einem Chosen und einer Hexenkriegerin durchgekaut. Eine Hexenjägerin beginnt über mangelnde Heilung zu maulen und das die doofen Heiler nächstesmal Damagedealer würfeln sollen und sucken. Blafasel.
Ja, ich bin nur auf 16000 Heilung gekommen - aber das könnte daran liegen, dass ich ständig mit sterben bzw der 5s Verhinderung (in der Hoffnung dass Frau Schlauberger mal die Heiler verteidigen kommen könnte...) desselbigen beschäftigt war, während die Herren DÄMÄÄÄÄÄTSCH! dealer auf Tanks rumgekaut haben. Nächstes Szenario waren es wieder 54000 Heilung.

Passt auf die Heiler auf und ihr kriegt auch Heilung. Rennt einfach nach vorne los und scheiss auf das was hinten passiert und ihr dürft Euch nicht wundern wenn keine Heilung kommt. Ist ein Geben und Nehmen - nur Nehmen funktioniert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Schlaubergern und Maulen ist natürlich erstmal die einfachere Lösung.


----------



## Azure_kite (3. November 2008)

Also ich Spiel ebenfalls ein Zeloten, ich Versuch auch alle möglichst gut oben zu halten egal welche gruppe, das funzt auch recht gut bin zwar nie erster von der heal liste aber meist unter den ersten 5 insgesamt(oder ersten 3-4 auf zerstörungsseite) schon( hab zwar unterschiedliche teile für heilen und dmg, muss aber zugeben die beschränken sich derzeit auf 5 Teile oder so, hab bis jetzt nicht mehr an geeigneten gefunden die mir zugesagt haben) . Bekomm auch recht ordentlich Ruf, bin da häufig sogar erster auf seiten der zerstörung oder des gesamten bgs oder absolut immer im oberen Mittelfeld( und das obwahl manche schätzungsweise 50% mehr geheilt haben als ich, schätze das die zwar viel geheilt haben aber eben die falschen leute). Ich finde es zudem echt doof das obwohl man in einem kriegstrupp iost alles nur innerhalb der Gruppe machbar ist, das mag zwar bei pqs sinnvoll sein damit der Einfluss nicht zu sehr gesplittet wird, aber im RVR ist es denk ich zumindest teilweise schon doof.

Kann auch nen kontra geben gegen die tanks und dds, die sollten halt auch aufpassen das die heiler am Leben bleiben, es gibt zwar einige die auf einen schauen, aber es gibt halt auch noch viele die da gar nicht drauf achten, aber dann trotzdem meckern wennn se nich gehealt werden.Vorallem dds sollten mehr drauf achten weil die so ziemlich die einzigen sind die einen wircklich retten können, da tanks eigentlich nur 2 Dinge machen können, sich zwischen Heiler und feind zu schieben und zu versuchen die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken, mehr geht denk ich mal net, weil Schaden machen se auch nicht so überragend viel. Meist schütz ich mich dadurch das ich versuch möglichst weit hinten zu stehen, was leider nicht immer geht.

So zum Abschluss würd ich einfach mal sagen:  An Alle die Flamen und noch nie ernsthaft nen Heiler gespielt haben, sollten sich mal nen heiler machen und den richtig zocken, also nich nur 5 lvl oder so sondern mal so auf 25 oder so, dann können wir weiterreden.


----------



## DerTingel (3. November 2008)

tja, was soll ich sagen. ich kann das geheule manchmal schon verstehen. wenn ich sehe, dass ein lvl 18zelot 15k bis 20k heilung im szenario raushaut, dann frag ich mich auch, was er gemacht hat. mehr als dumm rumstehen kann er nicht gemacht haben. 
aber alles in allem gibt es eben auch etliche gute heiler, und dass diese regelmäßig angegriffen werden ist unter aller sau. eigentlich wurde hier alles schon angesprochen, stoffies, die mitten in den zerg reinrennen, tanks die ständig um jede ecke rennen, nur um bloß nicht im zielbereich der heiler zu stehen etc.
wobei eine gruppe wurd noch nicht angesprochen. wenn man mit 3oder mehr zauberern/zauberinnen/firemages im szenario ist. es ist auch immer witzig, wenn diese dann mehr schaden an sich selber verursachen als die gegner. man hat ja nicht genug andere dinge zu heilen. 
jedenfalls ist es garnicht so einfach als heiler, das sollten alle kritiker nicht unterschätzen. haltet einfach mal während eines szenarios die gruppenfenster, welche sicherlich kein dd oder tank an hat, im auge. dann werdet ihr euch wundern, warum ihr nach so viel schaden noch nicht im dreck liegt. es passiert nich selten, dass ich ein zerg szenario (mourkain, anroc...) gewinne, obwohl der gegner viel mehr schaden rausgehauen hat als wir. 
mfg


----------



## AemJaY (3. November 2008)

ich spiele ja bekanntlich einen runenpriester.
mir gefällt die klasse extrem! Und heilen tu ich alles was die balken hergeben.
Ich hab gar keine add ons drauf, aber wie ein poster über mir schon sagte. in den szenarios sind die ersten beiden gruppen opoffen und die heil ich was das zeug hält.

also wen ich mit im BG bin kann ich getrost sagen (fast) jeder kriegt Heilung!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. November 2008)

Als Heiler sucht man sich die Person die den meisten Schaden raushaut (Feuerzauberer / Zauberin) und die wird geheilt (der grüne Balken bewegt sich kein Stück nach links) und schon sprudeln die lila Punkte....


----------



## BlueIce84 (3. November 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts übersichtleres, als die HP-Balken von freundlichen Spieler einzustellen, sobald diese Schaden bekommen, müllt das Interface nicht so zu und man sieht trotzdem, wo gerade Not am Mann ist.



So siehts aus. Squared ein Szenario getestet und gleich wieder runter mit dem mist...
Wer dann so lustig ist und meint mit halben HP-Blaken hinter mich zu rennen der bekommt im vorbeilaufen vielleicht noch nen HoT verpasst aber dem werd ich sicherlich nicht nachlaufen wenn an der Front die anderen am verrecken sind.





Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Als Heiler sucht man sich die Person die den meisten Schaden raushaut (Feuerzauberer / Zauberin) und die wird geheilt (der grüne Balken bewegt sich kein Stück nach links) und schon sprudeln die lila Punkte....



Kindergärtnerin im Urlaub und deshalb heute frei?


----------



## corpescrust (3. November 2008)

Ich hab schon in mehreren Spielen einen Heiler gespielt.

Das Problem bei WAR ,wie in andren Spielen ist: "alle die so toll einen Heiler spielen könnten, spielen leider eine andere Klasse  ".
Sind aber ständig am rumnölen .

Ihr seid unzufrieden mit den Heilern ?.
Dann spielt selber einen!
Oder haltet die Klappe !!!

So einfach ist das !!


----------



## Farodien (3. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Als Heiler sucht man sich die Person die den meisten Schaden raushaut (Feuerzauberer / Zauberin) und die wird geheilt (der grüne Balken bewegt sich kein Stück nach links) und schon sprudeln die lila Punkte....




Du solltest dich schnellstens von Mystic entdecken lassen, du fehlst den in der Produktion!!
Wenn du was nicht verstanden hast dann wie ein Heiler arbeitet, aber mach dir mal keine Sorgen, es gibt auch noch andere denen es so geht, macht eine Selbsthilfegruppe auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes kommen mal alle " Heal", "Heal pls(z)"etc. auf die 3 Spiele Heilungsignorliste, denn das ist mal eine Sprache in der mein Client nicht installiert ist, habe mich nicht für "wildes geschwafel sondern für eine deutsche" installation entschieden.

Habe mir mal überlegt immer in den Szenaren mal wenn ein ein Heal geschrien wird mal ein Damage zurück zuschreien, den immerhin hauen die meisten Heiler mehr Heilung raus als Feuermagier Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein  mal im Ernst, wenn nur ein, zwei oder drei Heiler dabei sind, dann sollte man schon etwas auf den aufpassen, muss er das nämich selber tun bleibt wenig Zeit um auf nur einen HoT auf jemanden anderes zu werfen. Ist das der Falll habe ich meistens einen Liebling im SZ und der stirbt dann nur noch recht selten bis garnicht.

Also zusammengefasst ergibt sich daraus bei mir....

Nach Heilung rufenden --> viel Spass beim sterben
Zauberklassen und Fernkämpfer  --> nach Zeit und Bedarf
Tanks und Nahkämpfer --> Hauptaugenmerk
Heiler in der Not --> Höchste Priorität

Ich habe bis jetzt erst ein paarmal lesen können, das sich jemand für die erfolgte Heilung bedankt hat!

In diesem Sinne...

warum rennen viele Tanks immer weg?


----------



## Curumo (3. November 2008)

als Heiler hat man es wirklich nicht leicht,
wenn man denn seine ganze Energie die volle Konzentration auf einen Schlachtfeld hinein steckt um soviele wie möglich überleben zu lassen, konnt kein Wort des dankes oder ähnliches
aber wehe dem es stirbt mal einer weilg leichzeitig noch 9 andere Schaden bekommen haben,
und seis auch nur wenn dieser eine der gestorben ist in die Lava flog,
dann wird der arme Erschöpfte Heiler zugeflamt wieso er nicht die glotzen off macht und mal heilt.

Ich bin für auch mal danke sagen
wenn man sieht ah Heiler Xyl hat das meiste geheilt , die liste kann man so sortieren
wieso nicht mal anwhsipern nach dem szenario und sagen
danke mann dank dir war dieser Sieg erreichbar, oder hey wir haben verloren aber an dir hat es sicher nicht gelegen

hört endlich auf alle Heiler über einen Kamm zu scheren !
das ist mein goldenes Fazit


----------



## Zappzarrap (3. November 2008)

Ich selber spiele ne Erzmagierin auf Averland und stelle das hier Gesagte
zu 70% selber fest...Das ich, wenn 3 Melees auf mich einkloppen, wohl eher
mich selber als den neben mir hüpfenden Hexenjäger heile, ist ja wohl 
irgendwie klar, oder? 

Wer Heilung will sollte auch ein wenig auf die heilende Zunft aufpassen...

Manchmal klappt das hervorragend, da bekommt man auch mal diesen 
Buff, das der Tank 50% des eigenen Schadens frisst, find ich der Hammer! 
Manchmal allerdings bin ich minutenlang damit beschäftigt mich selber am 
Leben zu halten, da kann ich mich auch nimmer auf den Rest konzentrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich heile immer und probiere mein Team so 
gut es geht gesund zu bekommen, und wenns nur ein HoT nebenbei 
ist...Aber Jungs nicht vergessen, die meisten heiler sind auch nur 
Stoffies die klappen nicht langsamer aus den Latschen nur weil se 
der eigenen Fraktion angehören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit hat mal eben die Rechtschreibfehler beseitigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

Damage gets the fame... but _heal_ *wins* the game.


----------



## Lurka (3. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Also sorry ich spiele weil es mir Spaß macht .... nicht wegen der Erfahrung oder des Rufes wegen .... wer seinen Heilstil nach der menge der rufpunkte ausrichtet hat sie für mich net alle.
> 
> Ausserdem geht der schuss nach hinten los ... werden die anderen Heiler und tanks nicht mitgeheilt gibt ganz schnell nix mehr zu heilen für das man ruf bekömme und die ganze Gruppe liegt im Dreck.
> 
> ...



/100% Signed

Entweder man erstellt sich einen Heiler weil man Heilen WILL oder man lässt es bleiben! Es gibt nix schlimmeres wie Heiler die ihre Heilung nach max. RP ausrichten.

Und wenn ich schon höre "man sollte erstmal selbst einen Heiler spielen"
Hab ich! Und es geht auch ohne Squared Müll, und zwar besser als mit. Durch das ständige draufklotzen auf diese bescheuerten Kästchen kriegt doch kein Heiler mehr mit wann er selbst dran ist, geschweige denn die Tatsache das sich selbst die Tanks hinter ihn verzogen haben und er in allervorderster Reihe steht.
Und auch wenn ich nicht nach max. RP heile, ich heile so das meine Mitspieler möglichst lange stehen bleiben und wir das SZ gewinnen, das ist es was zählt! Wie wollen solche "Heiler" später auf Rang 40 nach max. RP heilen, damit sie möglichst schnell auf Rufrang 80 kommen? Dann ist es auch kein Wunder mehr wenn kein Keep gehalten oder erobert werden kann!
Ich kann echt keine Damage austeilenden Tanks und Heiler sehen! Und dieses max. RP/EP pro Std. ist Grauenhaft, einfach Grauenhaft! Eine Unart sondergleichen dieses rumgehetze mit schneller, schneller, schneller auf max. Rang. Woher kommt das bloss? *ironischer Unterton*


----------



## Rohm1 (3. November 2008)

ich spiele einen erzi auf averland und zwar auf Vaul geskillt (debuff etc)

nach einem szenario habe ich meisten 1/3 dmg und 2/3 heilung gemacht..manchmal auch 50/50..

ich denke vorallem der erzi mit seinen echt fetten debuffs, cc spells ist mehr als nur ein reiner heiler..

und imo bringt es der gesamten gruppe einiges mehr wenn ich mich auch auf offensiv am geschehen beteilige anstatt 
die ganzen "dd's zu heilen die ihren job oftmals gar nicht beherrschen. 

aber es sind ja eig. immer die gleichen die jammern..- stoffdds die gerne tanks spielen.


----------



## infi2 (3. November 2008)

hallo,

also ich spiele nen 32er sigmar u 25er erzmagier ....mit dem erzi bin ich nur am heilen ,siggi kommt immer drauf an wies läuft!!

zum ersten ,kann ich manche verstehen ,dass sie nicht oft/gut genug geheilt werden ..gibt viele heiler ,die lieber ihre mörder spells auf tanks haun ...aber es gibt auch heiler ,die sich nur aufs heilen fokusieren !

Problem ist aber wie vorher schon oft gesagt, wenn der heiler adds hat und sich keiner drum kümmert, ist heilen nicht ganz einfach..
dazu kommt,wenn mages einfach vorne drin stehn und versuchen immer jeden cast noch rauszuhaun ,egal ob 1255 gegner auf ihn einschlagen.
.ist dies nen ziemliches loch ohne boden.

.da muss man sich schon entscheiden ob man diesen fokused oder denkt mhmm grp heals und sonst pech gehabt

als weiteren pkt muss man nennen,dass wenn beide fraktionen gleich heilen ,aber eine fraktion auf alles haut was über tab erreichbar ist..gleitet den heilern das gleichgewicht ab .

als fazit könnte man sagen , versucht alle eure klassen so gut wie möglich inner grp zu spielen ,egal ob tank,heiler,dd ...

wenn alle bissl auf die anderen achten ,ist sogar ein sieg möglich..

sowas mein ich zumindestens gelesen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (3. November 2008)

Ich heile momentan nicht, da ich als Zelot an dem Titel "Der Sadist" arbeite und ich so 5000 Szenarios ohne Heal abschließen muss!

Spaß beiseite Heiler habens nicht leicht vor allem im späteren T3 hat irgendwer ( ka welche Order Klasse ) nen cast, der mächtig DMG rein drückt jedes mal wenn ich heile .. Beispiel:

Ich bin verflucht und haue einen Gruppenheal raus: 6x 1500 HEAL für jeden in der Gruppe und 6x 500-900 DMG für mich - wenn ich nochmal heile bin ich tot also muss ich die 10 Sekunden, die der ranzdebuff hält abwarten und kann währenddessen nur eines machen: Schaden und CC so viel es geht um wenigstens noch ein bischen Hilfreich zu sein ...

Klar als Zelot kann man negativ effekte entfernen, nur ist das "zufall" welcher weg geht ... Ich renn meist mit 203834 instant dots/debuffs vom Feuerzaubi rum da ist das ne chance wie beim Lotto!

Dank dem Instant AE Dot/Debuff geh ich nicht ganz ohne Schaden aus nem Szenario aber mehr als 5k is nich Mein DMG/Heil verhältnis ist daher arg richtung Heilung verschoben:


----------



## Ashgard (3. November 2008)

Hm, also ich spiele selber eine Erzmagierin, derzeit Stufe 20, Rufrang 18.

Von den T2-Szenarien spiele ich nur Phönix und Tempel, Trollkreuzung ist als Heiler "Müll".

Am liebsten ist mir der Tempel, aber dort gibt es vor allem das "Line of Sight" zu beachten:

Wer um 2 Mauern rum steht, den habe ich net im Visier. Und nein, ich lauf dem sicher net nach.

Ich hab immer 2 Gruppen am Bildschirm, wen jemand in einer 3. Gruppe ist, Pech, man
kann selber wechseln und auf einen freien Platz in 1 oder 2 gehen.

Ich heile grundsätzlich mit Hots, sobald bei jemandem der Balken a Spur runtergeht, 
ausser es ist jemand sehr bemüht, Reliktträger z.B., der bekommt auch die fetten Heilsprüche.

ABER: Nach paar Heals sind meine Aktionspunkte runter. D.h. ich muss paar Sekunden 
warten bis ich wieder was machen kann. 

Und ja, ich setz auch meist nen Hot oder 2 auf gegnerische Heiler, die in Reichweite sind.

Meist geh ich mit 10k/50k aus nem Szenario.


----------



## Lurka (3. November 2008)

infi2 schrieb:


> als fazit könnte man sagen , versucht alle eure klassen so gut wie möglich inner grp zu spielen ,egal ob tank,heiler,dd ...



So isses! Ist sogar ein mathematisches Gesetz. Wenn jeder in einer Gruppe das tut was für die Gruppe am besten ist, erzielt diese Gruppe auch das beste Ziel. Wenn jeder in der Gruppe das tut was für ihn am besten ist, kommen sich alle gegenseitig in die Quere, aber naja...


----------



## Rohm1 (3. November 2008)

Ich kann echt keine Damage austeilenden Tanks und Heiler sehen! Und dieses max. RP/EP pro Std. ist Grauenhaft, einfach Grauenhaft! Eine Unart sondergleichen dieses rumgehetze mit schneller, schneller, schneller auf max. Rang. Woher kommt das bloss? *ironischer Unterton*
[/quote]

naja lustigerweise erhalte ich in einem sz 2-3 k mehr exp, wenn ich nebst dem heilen debuffe und ae dmg mache.. wenn ich mich zu 100 % aufs heilen konzentriere (was ziemlich anstrengend sein kann) bekomme ich ja weniger exp als irgendwelche HJ mit 15 k dmg pro szenario.. verarschung oder?

und noch ein tipp: schau dir mal die jeweiligen klassen in bezug auf spielmechanik genau an..
dann wüsstest dudas man einen "heiler" so und so spielen kann und dies nicht ohne einbusse.

vorallem ein erzmagier kann als sekundär heiler und debuffer bis hin zu leichtem dd'ler so genial und gruppeneffezient gespielt werden.

typischer schwarz/weiss denker.


----------



## zadros (3. November 2008)

Rohm schrieb:


> naja lustigerweise erhalte ich in einem sz 2-3 k mehr exp, wenn ich nebst dem heilen debuffe und ae dmg mache.. wenn ich mich zu 100 % aufs heilen konzentriere (was ziemlich anstrengend sein kann) bekomme ich ja weniger exp als irgendwelche HJ mit 15 k dmg pro szenario.. verarschung oder?



Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben im gegenteil!



Rohm schrieb:


> vorallem ein erzmagier kann als sekundär heiler und debuffer bis hin zu leichtem dd'ler so genial und gruppeneffezient gespielt werden.



Als Zelot z.B. skillt man automatisch schadenszauber mit ob man will oder nicht - reiner Heiler kann man nicht sein weshalb ich wohl einen Schamanen rerollen muss


----------



## Gumja (3. November 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu den Spielern die so aufopferungsvoll sind und ne Heilerklass spielen muss ich trotzdem mal sagen das ichs manchmal echt nicht begreife wieso man als Heiler nicht heilt.
> 
> Ich bin echt dankbar für jeden Heiler aber ich muss leider sagen das ich es immer öfter erlebe das es Heiler gibt die einfach nicht heilen oder nur die Leute in ihrer Gruppe.
> Und das ist meiner meinung nach nicht der sinn eines Heilers oder? Ich meine jeder im Spiel hat seine Aufgabe die DD's machen dmg die Tanks lassen sich verhauen und die heiler sorgen dafür das alle anderen und sie selber überleben.
> ...


Bevor du das nächste Mal son Thread aufmachst, erstell die selber n Heiler, spiel den bis mindestens in die T2 Szenarios und und frag dich dann mal selbst, ob du diesen Thread wirklich aufgemacht hättest!


----------



## infi2 (3. November 2008)

debuffs ect. sollten immer gesetzt werden ..das wollt ich nicht ansprechen..aber ich empfinde es als grausam ,wenn man sich doof und dämlich heilt und beide grp langsam aber sicher down gehn und neben dir ein 2. "heiler" steht und locker am casten ist anstatt die heilung zu unterstüzen..

das ist schwarz/weiß denken!

szenario beginnt , ja ich mach dmg egal was passiert ,ich pass mich nicht an ..müssen die anderen "BESSER" spielen ..sorry!!


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

Ich sehe einen Schamanen nicht als reinen Heiler, sondern auch als Defensivsupporter. Durch die Heilung hat man ne Menge instants, die man auf Gegner schleudern kann. Dazu kommt noch der Damagebuff für die Gruppenmitglieder. Insgesamt kann ein Schamane mit Level 14 neben dem Heilen schon 
a) den Schaden der Gruppe erhöhen
b) die Resistenzen der Gruppe erhöhen
c) den gegnerischen Heilern Aktionspunkte klauen
d) die gegnerische Armee dotten und somit noch mehr Aktion der Heiler fordern
e) die Intelligenz (und somit den Schaden) der gegnerischen Caster senken.

Insgesamt ist das neben dem Heilen schon eine ganze Menge, die ein Schamane "nebenbei" bringt ;-)


----------



## makkaal (3. November 2008)

> Bevor du das nächste Mal son Thread aufmachst, erstell die selber n Heiler, spiel den bis mindestens in die T2 Szenarios und und frag dich dann mal selbst, ob du diesen Thread wirklich aufgemacht hättest!


*seufzt* Das denk' ich mir auch immer. Wenigstens hören die Hexenjäger auf, sich über mangelnde Heilung zu beschweren, nachdem sie sich versteckt hinter feindliche Linien (um die Ecke) geschlichen haben um dort den Heiler-Schutz-Tank anzugreifen...

Ich bin gern Runi/Zelot. Mir macht's Spaß. Und ich hab öfter als notwendig ein kleines "Dankeschön" bekommen, einmal haben sich sogar drei Mann bei mir nach einen Sz gemeldet, weil ich als einziger Heiler versucht hab, den Schaden auszugleichen - klar, dass das in die Hose gegangen ist; trotzdem haben sie mir gut zugeredet und gesagt, ich hätte 'nen prima Job geleistet.

Zum Glück gibt es auch noch Leute, die uns mobile Feldlazarette zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## gagaimkopf (3. November 2008)

Mir gehts da genau so.

Spiel nen Schamanen jetzt lvl20.
Und ich hab auch schon öfters Lob bekommen das ich gut heile.
Und vor allem fürs rezzen am BG bedanken sich viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sich absolut nicht leiden kann sind die Tanks die denken sie verrecken und mir dann mit ner Horde von 5 Gegnern entgegen laufen -.-

Heil ich denn mehr wenn man auf mich zu läuft?  Ich denke nicht

Also vorne bleiben aufs mowl hauen lassen und mich heilen lassen.
Wenn ihr mir 3 Hexenjäger entegen schickt isses nicht mehr so einfach^^

mfg Gaga


----------



## Gumja (3. November 2008)

Viele Heiler heilen sich n Wolf, ohne dass es überhaupt jemand mitbekommt...
Singleheals dauern meistens länger als n Gruppenheal oder n HoT.
Gerade wenn der Zerg so richtig schön am zergen ist (Beispiel Mourkin Tempel) krieg ich als Runi jedesmal die Krätze, wenn ich einen Stoffel ins Target nehme um n Singleheal anzusetzen, der seine Zeit braucht, und der Depp dann plötzlich hinter ner Mauer oder ner Ecke verschwindet (weil er dem Feind lieber den Rücken zukehrt und wegläuft)...
In der Zeit, hätte ich zwei Hots auf andere Chars casten können oder mit nem Gruppenheal meine ganze Gruppe n büschn heilen können.

Wenn ich sehe, dass in der anderen Gruppe mindestens ein Heiler ist, konzentrier ich mich trotz Addon in erster Linie auf meine Gruppe und nur wenn ich Zeit habe, wird auch mal jemand anderes geheilt.
Und wenn ich mitbekomme, das gleich am Anfang des Szenarios jemand seine Gruppe verlässt um dann lieber Solo Rufpunkte zu farmen... bekommt der auch kein Heal von mir!


----------



## Rem (3. November 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> warum rennen viele Tanks immer weg?




kann ich dir erklären, wir versuchen, durch die feindliche linie zu brechen und die gegnerischen heiler zu töten bzw. zu beschäftigen, denn die range dds stehen meistens noch hinter den eigenen heilern und casten schön auf feindliche dds/tanks. oO das regt mich jedes mal auf. das problem bei der sache, meistens kippt dann der eigene heiler um, weil man zuweit vorne ist. wie mans macht, macht mans falsch. also an dieser stelle nochmal der aufruf, liebe liebe range dd, bitte bitte geht auf die feindlichen heiler, damit wir tanks bei unseren heilern bleiben können!!!
Und an die heiler, wenn ihr schon guard von uns drauf habt und wir 1m vor euch versuchen gegnerische tanks/nahkampf-dds zu beschäftigen dann wäre nen heal och ganz dufte. nen mage zu heilen, der meint er müsste in seiner stoffrüssi in den feindlichen pulk springen um zu bomben, verdient keine heilung!


----------



## Jiro (3. November 2008)

Leider ist es so, dass es immer auf die Heiler zurückfällt, wenn die DDs und Tanks einen miesen Job machen.

Wie oft könnt ich kotzen, wenn der Tank meint, er ist Forrest Gump (Lauf Forrest! Lauf!) und immer weiter ausser Reichweite läuft, obwohl der Rest vom Gegner festgehalten wird. Die sind nicht besser als die Tanks, die meinen, ihr Platz wäre hinter den Heilern.
Besonders unter den Hexenjägern und BWs scheint der Anteil an No-Brainers sehr hoch zu sein. Find ich immer wieder lustig, wenn sie - im Fall des HJ - zuerst im Stealth hinter einer Ecke verschwinden, dann mit 20% HP und einer Hexenkriegerin im Schlepptau zurückrennen und darauf im /sp reinschreiben: Mimmimi, heilt hier überhaupt irgendwer???ßß 
Genauso bei den BWs, bei denen man sich einen Wolf heilt und die mit dem Gegner im Schlepptau nur davonrennen anstatt den Umstand, dass man geheilt wird, zu nutzen, um wenigstens noch ein bisschen Schaden rauszuhauen.

Wenn man wie der TE das Gefühl hat, nie einen Heal abzubekommen, sollte man sich schon mal Gedanken machen, was man selber falsch macht.


----------



## Bexx13 (3. November 2008)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass Heiler manchmal schwierige Entscheidungen treffen müssen.

Heile ich den DD der da neben mir von 2 Melees auseinandergenommen wird, rezze ich den grad gestorbenen Heiler hinter mir oder den Tank davorn, der von 2 andren Gegnern beharkt wird.
Ich rezze den Heiler, der Tank hält noch paar momentchen aus (hoffentlich bleibt er in Range), der DD geht drauf (und denkt sich, hm warum keine Heilung - steh doch neben dem Heiler und hüpfe sogar noch um auf mich aufmerksam zu machen?). Ich bekomme Focus von den 2 Melees. Die kriegen mich aber nicht down, weil der andre Heiler wieder da ist und ich eh schwer kleinzukriegen bin, wenn ich mich bewege und hots ticken (und der andre mich sogar noch heilt). Mittlerweile merkt der Tank, dass sich die hinteren Reihen lichten und zieht sich etwas zu uns zurück, nachdem er einen dort vorne losgeworden ist (Mister Lava Lava). 
Langsam gewinnen wir die Überhand, der DD wurde mittlerweile von mir oder dem andren Heiler gerezzt, die beiden Melees beißen sich an unsrem Heilergespann die Zähne aus (hurra ich als Runenpriester hab ja auchn Knockback) und werden vom DD (und unsren [heiler]dmg spells) nacheinander auseinander genommen. Mittlerweile is ja dann auch mal Gelegenheit, den Tank zu heilen und ihm im letzten Moment seine 5 Buchstaben zu retten.

Gute Entscheidungen getroffen!

Kann aber auch anders laufen. Einer der beiden Melees schwenkt um auf mich und hindert mich daran, den Heiler zu rezzen (den Rezz durchzubringen wenn man meleeschaden bekommt dauert ewig bis unendlich). Der DD stirbt eh in nächster zeit, ich muss mich gegen 2 Melees gegenheilen und renne mittlerweile hektisch rum (vielleicht hüpf ich sogar und haue paar instant dmg aoe was weiss ich nich für spells raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und der andre Heiler releast (wenigstens eine gute Entscheidung hier). Ich geh down, Tank geht down...

Sh*t happens

Der DD fragt sich, warum man mit 2 Heilern verliert.

Nun, was soll uns diese ehrlich gesagt etwas hahnebüchene Story sagen?

Vielleicht seid ihr gestorben, weil der Heiler entschieden hat, woanders zu heilen, 
-weil es dort entweder wichtiger ist, um dem Sieg näher zu kommen
-weil ihr ausser range seid und nicht merkt, dass die stellung gehalten und nicht vorgerückt wird
-weil er entschieden hat, dass Eure Position grad save ist, aber die gegnerischen Caster übersehen hat
-weil er es für wichtiger hielt, die Leute am Leben zu halten, mit denen er zusammen in der Gilde/Stammgruppe/TS ist
-weil er grad eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen hat und keine Zeit für ein /sorry hat
-weil er grad ein paar dmg spells raushaut, um entweder seine healpower aufzuladen oder einfach nur grad blutdürstig drauf ist
-oder weil er meint, er bekommt den rezz des andren Heilers noch durch, obwohl er 2 Melees am Hacken hat.

Ich finde diesen Thread eigentlich echt gut. Könnte dazu beitragen, dass viele mehr Verständnis für die schwierige Aufgabe der Heiler bekommen. Viel Dmg machen oder gut tanken (ja auch im PvP/RvR gibt es sowas wie Aggromanagement) ist eine Sache - auf seine Leute aufzupassen, die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen und selbst zu überleben, hat eine etwas andrere Spielspassqualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, mal einen Heiler auszuprobieren. Ich finde in Warhammer macht heilen im PvP/RvR ziemlichen Spass. 
Manchmal sind nur 2-3 Heiler in nem Scenario dabei, die Heilen sich den Bauch dünn (nagut, gibt auch andre gute Heilerklassen als Zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), man verliert und die Heiler sind Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im RvR bei Burgen-Eroberungen oder -Verteidigungen erntet man viel öfter mal ein "danke an die Heiler für die super Arbeit" oder ähnliches als in Scenarios.

Bexx


----------



## Iodun (3. November 2008)

in szenarios danke ich nem heiler auch nie weils zeit kostet die man meistens nicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ansonsten ist es im gruppenspiel die mit abstand wichtigste klasse wenn sie ihren job machen und nicht versuchen hauptsächlich dmg zu machen^^


----------



## Samc (3. November 2008)

Ich finde Bexx13 hats ziemlich gut getroffen.

Als Heiler hast du meisst damit zu tun, die "richtigen" Entscheidungen zu treffen.
Für Jemanden, der in umittelbarer Nähe zum Heiler sterben muss, ist das nicht immer nachvollziebar.

Daher auch von mir die ganz klare Empfehlung an alle, "Heil mich doch"-Rufer, spielt selber mal einen Heiler.
Dann werdet ihr verstehen wo da manchmal die Probleme liegen.

In diesem Sinne, Gax


----------



## Farodien (3. November 2008)

@bexx
super geschrieben, Hut ab!

Leider passt das nicht alles in die Signatur, würde sie sofort ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne...


----------



## HappyChaos (3. November 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> @bexx
> super geschrieben, Hut ab!
> 
> Leider passt das nicht alles in die Signatur, würde sie sofort ändern
> ...


jao bexx hats super zusammen gefasst,dem ist echt nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum thema in die signartur packen...die stichpunkte würden reichen,um aller welt zu erklären,was heiler größtenteils durchmachen müssen =)


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. November 2008)

Keine Heilung könnte auch am Namen liegen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (3. November 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu den Spielern die so aufopferungsvoll sind und ne Heilerklass spielen muss ich trotzdem mal sagen das ichs manchmal echt nicht begreife wieso man als Heiler nicht heilt.
> 
> Ich bin echt dankbar für jeden Heiler aber ich muss leider sagen das ich es immer öfter erlebe das es Heiler gibt die einfach nicht heilen oder nur die Leute in ihrer Gruppe.
> Und das ist meiner meinung nach nicht der sinn eines Heilers oder? Ich meine jeder im Spiel hat seine Aufgabe die DD's machen dmg die Tanks lassen sich verhauen und die heiler sorgen dafür das alle anderen und sie selber überleben.
> ...




Angesichts der Tatsache, dass es immer mehr Heiler gibt, die grundsätzlich keine Zweihand-Schwertmeister heilen, sondern nur Schildträger, finde ich die Diskussion aktuell denn nie!


----------



## Klyrin (3. November 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Aber mit Sicherheit wird es auch hier die Nerds geben, die auf Level 40 immernoch darauf bestehen, daß ihr xxx unmengen an Schaden raushaut, weil es ja schließlich 3 Trees zum skillen gibt, und die gibts ja schließlich nicht umsonst, ne?



Da kommt aber die Frage auf was der Sigi ist? Für mich ist er so ein Hybrid... du kannst eben beides mit ihm machen, also entweder du heilst. Wo ich aber egal ob ich mit der Rüstung aus Willenskraft gehe oder nicht, niemals so viel Heilung mache wie ein runi oder Erzmagier... oder du gehst einfach auf schaden... ballerst die Hots nur auf dich drauf und knallst die gegnerischen Heiler weg... von daher brauch man sich bei ihm in meinen Augen nicht aufregen wenn er nicht Heilt


----------



## Huslesk (3. November 2008)

Ich spiele auch einen Schamanen und sehe mich keineswegs als puren Heiler! Dafür habe ich zuviele andere Spells/Debuffs/Buffs um meine Gruppe zu supporten. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ich durch Supportaktionen die Effektivität maximieren kann, und da gehören auch Schadenszauber dazu. Leider lässt sich so ein Wert statistisch schwer einfangen.

Aber alleine durch den Widerstandsbuff wird Schaden vermieden = indirekte Heilung
Intellekt debuff = Schadensvermeidung
AP saugen = Schadensvermeidung bzw. gegnerische Heilung vermeiden
Leiden debuffen = je nach Art, kann alles sein
Schadensbuff = auf die Gruppe gesehen sind das ca 200 dmg instant alle 10 sek
Stärke debuff = Schadensvermeidung indirekte Heilung

Setzt man diese Fähigkeiten sinnvoll ein, denke ich im Overall kann das mehr bedeuten als stupide Heilrotation. Weiters hab ich noch gute Gründe Schadenszauber punktuell einzusetzen.

Rez = 6 Sekunden
Teile ich da ein paar Debuffs aus, verkürzt sich die Zeit auf 1-2 Sekunden je nachdem udn hab in der Zeit auch supportet + dmg gemacht.

Ich sage nicht, dass ich viel DMG austeile, aber punktuell betrachtet kann das den Unterschied machen, ob ein Gegner umfällt oder nicht. Oder wie oft ist auch nicht schon eienr aus der Range mit 5% gelaufen?

Anm.: In jetzigen SC gehe ich im Schnitt mit 5-10k/45-55k raus.


----------



## rasczack (3. November 2008)

@bexx
jo, super zusammengefasst. 1a!

Das mit den Entscheidungen eines Heilers vergisst man gern zu erwähnen.
Jeder brauchbare Heiler hat so ne Art innere Prioritäten-Liste. Im Regelfall entscheiden wir nach dieser, die sieht denk ich mal bei den meisten recht ähnlich aus (sich selbst / anderer Heiler / DER der einem den Hintern gerettet hat / DD´s)
Diese Liste is aber nicht in Stein gemeiselt. Je nach Situation entscheidet man sich um. In war ham alle Heiler nen Battlerezz was die ganze Sache echt interesannter macht in meinen augen, aber das heisst auch, das wir uns auch noch entscheiden müssen ob wir momentan lieber heilen oder den der neben uns im Dreck liegt wieder aufstellen.

DD´s suchen sich doch auch ihre Targets danach aus, was sie am leichtesten klein bekommen, genauso suchen wir und die aus die wir am bessten heilen (können/sollen). Wenn ein Zauberer mit 5% hp vorne steht, dann bekommt der z.B. nur dann Heal wenn man wirklich grad nichts anderes zu tun hat, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Heal ihn wirklich rettet sehr sehr gering ist und sterben lassen wieder aufstellen volleheilen wesentlich angenehmer und sinnvoller ist.

Kann sein das ihr unser Entscheidungen nicht immer verstehen könnt, wir treffen ja auch nicht immer die richtigen, denn stellt euch vor auch heiler sind hinterm bildschirm nur menschen und in weniger als einer Sekunde eine Entscheidung treffen zu müssen lässt einen auch öffter mal eine falsche Entscheidung treffen.

Hört doch einfach mal auf uns für alles verantwortlich zu machen wenn des Szenario n loose war. Überlegt ob man villeicht selber etwas besser machen hätte können. Wir machen auch fehler, aber die meisten von uns versuchen ihr besstes. Es ist einfach jemanden anderen die Schuld zu zu schieben aber den fehler bei sich selbst zu suchen ist wesentlich schwerer.

Mfg

Rasczack


----------



## Lexis Cuhein (3. November 2008)

Zumindest teilweise kann ich den TE schon verstehen. 
Wie es auch anderen schon aufgefallen ist, gibt es einige "Heiler" die dann doch Ihre primäre Aufgabe im Verteilen
von Schaden sehen und dann bspw. ein Tor Anroc mit 20k Schaden und 5k Heilung verlassen - so etwas darf natürlich nicht sein.

Ich möchte jetzt nicht auf allgemeine Verhaltensweisen in Szenarien eingehen; ich denke Themen wie "DDs auf Tanks", "Tanks die meinen
sie wären DDs" etc. wurden schon zu Genüge diskutiert.


Um beim Thema zu bleiben möchte ich einfach nur kurz darauf eingehen, welche Situationen aus Heilersicht dazu führen könnten dass Ihr 
DDs und Tanks dann doch mal im Dreck liegt:

1. Nur weil ein oder mehrere Heiler anwesend sind, heisst dass nicht dass wir jedem DD/Tank den God-Mode bescheren können. Es gibt 
eine Reihe an Situationen (mangelnde AP aus welchen Gründen auch immer, Störungen durch Schaden feindlicher Spieler, Knockbacks,
unser plötzlicher Tod, Ziele ausserhalb LoS, usw. usf.), die uns einfach daran hindern ständig zu 100% heilen zu können.

2. Sollte eine dieser Situationen eintreten, gesetzt dem Fall wir sind noch lebendig, müssen wir oft priorisieren wen wir jetzt sterben lassen.
Lasse ich meine letzten Heilungen vor dem Ableben lieber der Front zukommen oder helfe ich der Hexenkriegerin die sich gerade im 1on1 befindet?

3. Thema Wiederbelebung: wenn die Situation es zulässt belebe ich gerne wieder. Wenn wir jedoch gerade in einem erfolgsversprechenden Rush auf
den Gegner sind supporte ich dann lieber die restlichen Leute des Kriegstrupps, um evtl. das >gemeinsame< Ziel doch zu erreichen. 
Die Zeit die ich dafür brauche ist dort mit Sicherheit besser positioniert als wenn ich mich 6 Sekunden lang um die Wiederbelebung eines einzelnen DDs kümmere.

4. Sollte ich mal (ernsthaft) Ziel von feindlichen Spielern sein, werden die nächsten Heilungen erst einmal bei mir stattfinden - denn es ist effektiver mich 10 Sekunden
lang selbst zu heilen (gesetzt dem Fall jemand bemerkt die Situation und hilft mir aus der Patsche) um mich dann wieder der Gruppe widmen zu können 
als dass Ihr 30 Sekunden (+Laufweg zum Kampf) darauf warten müsst bis ich von den Toten wiederauferstanden bin.

5. Auch wenn ich nur ein kleiner, Stoff tragender, Git bin - bemerke ich dass das Szenario in sinnlosem Gezerge ausartet mache ich mich auch selbst schon mal
auf den Weg um das Objective zu ergattern - sobald ich damit wieder bei unseren Leuten angekommen bin geht's dann auch mit der Heilung weiter.
Denn sinnloses Gezerge führt mit Sicherheit nicht zum Sieg.

6. Taktischer Einsatz besonderer Fähigkeiten: oftmals breche ich kurzzeitig die Heilung ab um taktisch zu agieren. Bspw. wenn ich sehe dass das Scharmützel von einem
einzigen gegnerischen Heiler supported wird, an den die Melees jedoch nicht herankommen: kurz ausbrechen und AP wegziehen - denn wenn seine Front aufgrund fehlender
Heilung einbricht überlebt der Heiler auch nicht mehr lange.
Eine andere Situation wäre bspw. in Tor Anroc wenn ich sehe dass der Artefakt-Träger nahe am Rand der Lava steht - gleiches mit gleichem vergelten: schnell hin und
mit dem schamanistischen Knockback ein Reset des Artefakts herbeiführen.
Das sind natürlich ein paar Sekunden in denen jemand bei akutem Burstdamage dann auch mal sterben kann - insgesamt kam es aber in der Regel der Gruppe zugute.


... ich denke die Liste könnte noch fortgeführt werden, das ist jedoch das was ich mal auf die Schnelle schildern wollte. 

Zusammengefasst:

1. selbst mit Heilern gibt es keinen God-Mode
2. wenn Ihr trotz heilenden Heilern sterbt hat das mit Sicherheit situationsbedingte Gründe
3. erspart Euch bitte zukünftig diese "heal????"-, "null heal hier"-Kommentare - die, die sich den Arsch für Euch aufreissen, nervt das einfach und demotiviert sie; und die
Heiler, die lieber hauptsächlich Schaden austeilen, interessieren solche Äußerungen eh nicht
Klar versuche ich solche Äußerungen gekonnt zu ignorieren - wenn das Verhältnis der negativen Äußerungen jedoch überwiegt (so wie es anscheinend auf meinem Server leider ist)
drückt das dann doch irgendwann die Stimmung.

Um eventuellen Forderungen nach Teamplay mit der Gilde, Stammgruppen etc. vorzubeugen - wenn möglich (d.h. wenn sich genug Leute finden) gehe ich natürlich priorisiert
mit der Gilde in SCs. Dennoch hast Du dann 50% randoms oder mehr (falls sich nicht eine komplette Gruppe gefunden hat) dabei, die leider Gottes oftmals (auch ich möchte
nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren) diese Äußerungen von sich geben.


Zeigt einfach ein bißchen mehr Verständnis für die Heiler - auch wenn ich diese Aussagen immer blöd finde - aber eine Zeit lang selbst einen Heiler zu spielen kann da als Schocktherapie 
schon helfen.
Sollte ein Heiler tatsächlich nicht heilen könnt Ihr ihn gerne per /tell persönlich danach fragen - jedoch bitte keine Verallgemeinerungen mehr.
Vice versa - habt Ihr schonmal einen Heiler gesehen der in den Chat geschrien hat "HALLO???? NULL DMG???? Wenn Ihr mehr dmg machen würdet müsste ich nicht soviel heilen!!!!!1111elf"

Na, fällt da was auf? 
So, und jetzt fassen wir uns alle bei den Händen und sind lieb zueinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (3. November 2008)

1. der job der heiler ist: den dds zu ermöglichen, dass sie kills machen und nichts weiter.

daher ist das hauptziel der heiler immer ein dd und nicht etwa die tanks. wenn ein tank draufgeht, dann werden heiler und dds schaden bekommen, was aber weniger schlimm ist, als wenn direkt dmg oder heilung fehlt.

2. der job der tanks ist: verhindern, dass andere schaden bekommen und nichts anderes.

es müssen nicht nur die heiler schuld sein wenn jemand stirbt.

3. dds müssen den röhrenblick aufgeben.

die allermeisten dds sind viel zu offensiv, weil sie keinen schritt weiterdenken. ihr müsst den tanks immer einen vorsprung lassen. ausserdem sollt ihr (betrifft vorallem melees) am anfang eines kampfes eher zur defensive beitragen, indem ihr anstürmende melees abwehrt. dds müssen geduld haben und den richtigen moment erwischen. nur mit einer ausgewogenen balance zwischen defensive und offensive, kann ein dd seine aufgabe gut lösen.


*und an alle die sich über zuwenig heilung beklagen: ihr seid in 90% der fälle selber schuld, weil ihr zu offensiv spielt (ausser ihr spielt deftank) oder weil ihr die gruppenanmeldung und TS (oder dergleichen) nicht nutzt um das Teamplay zu verbessern.*


----------



## gagaimkopf (3. November 2008)

Also ich versuche mit meinem Schamanen auch mal zu Debuffen oder den Grp-Buff für dmg zu machen.
Aber mal ehrlich zum Beispiel im Mourkain Tempel bleiben dir bei der Zergerei wohl kaum Zeit / Aktionspunkte um noch zu debuffen oder zu Buffen da geht alles für die Heilung drauf....meistens
Ausser man hat 6 Heiler auf seiner Seite dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long Gaga


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. November 2008)

ich habe mir zu anfang einen zeloten erstellt weil ich gerne heiler spiele. in wow und aoc habe ich auch einen. eine bg´s später wollte ich mal die andere seite kennenlernen. habe mir einen chaosbarbaren erstellt und jage damit die gegnerischen heiler. ich spiele jetzt abwechselt die beiden chars hoch. 

in bg´s habe ich die erfahrung gemacht das wenn man seine heiler beschützt man auch von diesen geheilt wird. ich wurde allerdings in einem bg erst einmal gerezzt. da sehe ich heiler die neben mir stehen und damage fahren und mich auf dem boden liegenlassen. dann bekomme ich zuviel..

als heiler verteile ich auf alle spieler meine dot´s. ich rezze soweit es mir möglich ist jeden befreundeten spieler wenn er in meiner reichweite stirbt es sei denn der tank steht unter grossen feuer oder ich werde geaddet. verstehe nicht das andere heiler so wenig rezzen.. ich verteile ich hot´s auf andere spieler die ich instant casten kann auf andere spieler wenn mir nen dd am arsch hängt und hoffe auf hilfe die ich bislang zum glück auch fast immer bekommen habe.


----------



## manwe2008 (3. November 2008)

Klyrin schrieb:


> Da kommt aber die Frage auf was der Sigi ist? Für mich ist er so ein Hybrid... du kannst eben beides mit ihm machen, also entweder du heilst. Wo ich aber egal ob ich mit der Rüstung aus Willenskraft gehe oder nicht, niemals so viel Heilung mache wie ein runi oder Erzmagier... oder du gehst einfach auf schaden... ballerst die Hots nur auf dich drauf und knallst die gegnerischen Heiler weg... von daher brauch man sich bei ihm in meinen Augen nicht aufregen wenn er nicht Heilt



Ich spiele derzeit 3 Klassen. Einen Feuermagier(30), einen Sigmar(21) und einen Erzmagier(21). 

Was die Heiler angeht. Mit dem Erzmagier heile ich bedingungslos durch die BG's. Das ist sein Job und den kann er gut. Ich achte nicht auf Gruppen ich heile jeden und alles. Wie schon beschrieben wurde sind hier und da mal einige BG Genossen mit meinen Entscheidungen welchen ich heale nicht einverstanden aber das habe ganz alleine ich zu entscheiden. Denn ich bin der Healer und es gehört zu meinen Aufgaben. Sind mehr als genug andere Healer im BG zB. Phönixtor gehe ich auch schonmal auf damage, das ist allerdings selten und erfordert es die Situation wird  das DD spielen auch sofort abgebrochen um wieder die Hauptaufgabe "Heilen" zu übernehmen.

Mit dem Sigmar schaue ich mir an wieviele Healer im BG sind. Mehr als 2 (Runi und Erz) dann mache ich mit Schaden und achte eben auf die Healer. Als Siggi stehst bei deinen Healern und achtest darauf das diesen keiner an die Wäche geht. Ab damit ins Subtarget und der Healer bleibt stehen und kann seinen Job machen.

Da ich aber auch 2 Healerklassen spiele, weiss ich aber auch was man so an Heal raushauen kann und bei manchen denke ich mir auch nur ... Klasse verfehlt?


----------



## Twibble (3. November 2008)

Auf meinem Heiler erwarte ich keine Danksagungen für's heilen. Dem Tank dankt auch keiner für's tanken. 

Andersrum sag ich trotzdem was im /sp wenn mein Tank dank guter Heilung überlebt und seinen Job weiter machen kann.


----------



## Huslesk (3. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> 1. der job der heiler ist: den dds zu ermöglichen, dass sie kills machen und nichts weiter.
> 
> daher ist das hauptziel der heiler immer ein dd und nicht etwa die tanks. wenn ein tank draufgeht, dann werden heiler und dds schaden bekommen, was aber weniger schlimm ist, als wenn direkt dmg oder heilung fehlt.



damit siehste aber schnell alt aus... Also wenn ich mich+Tanks+andere Healer ignoriere kann ich das frühe ende bereits jetzt absehen.


----------



## Peraine1 (3. November 2008)

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn ich einem Szenario alleine beitrete rechne ich erstmal nicht damit, geheilt zu werden. Dann spiele ich auch erstmal so und laufe nicht Hurra-Schreiend frontal auf 5 Caster zu und motze dann, wenn ich im Dreck liege. Wenn ich dann aber doch Heilung bekomme freut man sich weil man dann deutlich effektiver seiner Aufgabe nachgehen kann.

Szenarien setzen sich nunmal nicht aus Klassen zusammen, vor der Einladung kommt keine Frage "Heilst du?" und es kann immer mal vorkommen dass die Ggnerseite 4-5 Heiler hat und man selber nur einen. Dann verliert man aber daran ist dann nicht der eine Heiler Schuld. Auch einem Heiler vorwerfen weil er Damage raushaut kann man eigentlich nicht, der hätte sich auch stattdessen einen DD machen können und dann gäbs auch keine Heilung bzw. nichtmal ein bischen und keine Buffs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gibt ja auch DD's die auschließlich auf geheilten Fulltanks rumkloppen die machen ihren Job auch nicht aber maulen dann ruf wenn sie umfallen.


----------



## Lari (3. November 2008)

Wer hier über Heiler meckert:
Selber spielen.
Und vorschreiben, wie ich meinen zu spielen habe, lass ich mir sowieso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SayKi (3. November 2008)

naja bei mir als DD kommt es oft vor das ich zwar neben nem Healer stehe aber trozdem down gehe. kann passieren den er kann ja nich nur euf einem man achte. 
Meiner meinund nach kann man die Healer nicht immer beschuldigen. 
Aber das Healer auf einmal DD spiel finde ich immer zu geil xDDD


----------



## clickrush (3. November 2008)

Huslesk schrieb:


> damit siehste aber schnell alt aus... Also wenn ich mich+Tanks+andere Healer ignoriere kann ich das frühe ende bereits jetzt absehen.




... ich hab *nicht* gesagt dass wir andere tanks oder heiler ignorieren sollen, sondern was die hauptaufgabe der heiler ist. *heilung bringt nur etwas, wenn daraus direkt oder indirekt kills folgen.*

bei mir sind übrigens andere heiler und vorallem ich selbst das hauptziel für heilung, doch das ist ja offensichtlich und nicht der rede wert. das ist auch nicht das problem, da sich heiler eh immer gegenseitig supporten...

das hauptproblem liegt einzig beim fokus auf den tanks. es reicht meist, wenn man ein paar hots auf die tanks ballert. danach sollte man aber keinen schaden austeilen sondern den dds endlich mut machen zum ansturm oder um auf 100 schwarze magie zu kommen etc.

bei der anfangsphase eines kampfes braucht es natürlich etwas mehr heilung auf den tanks oder wenn man auf verstärkung warten muss. doch grundsätzlich lassen viele heiler DDs sterben, da ihnen die reaktion fehlt oder weil sie denken, dass dies nicht ihre aufgabe sei und die dds ja eh selbst schuld sind (pve verseucht...). dds sind zwar tatsächlich oft selbst schuld wenn sie sterben, doch ihr müsst trotzdem möglichst alles tun um dies zu verhindern, denn das unterscheidet schliesslich einen guten heiler vom durchschnitt: das unmögliche möglich machen.

erst dann sieht es nicht dermassen lächerlich aus, wenn man einen gottkomplex entwickelt und sich darüber beklagt, dass niemand danke sagt wenn man heilt. viele heiler haben das gefühl sie seien die wichtigsten gruppenmitglieder, da sie ihre mitspieler am leben halten. ja wir sind wichtig, doch viel wichtiger sind die DDs, denn sie machen schliesslich die kills und darum gehts in dem spiel.


----------



## Rohm1 (3. November 2008)

SayKi schrieb:


> naja bei mir als DD kommt es oft vor das ich zwar neben nem Healer stehe aber trozdem down gehe. kann passieren den er kann ja nich nur euf einem man achte.
> Meiner meinund nach kann man die Healer nicht immer beschuldigen.
> Aber das Healer auf einmal DD spiel finde ich immer zu geil xDDD



definier heiler, definier dmg..

wie genau sollte denn ein erzmagier, der den dmg tree hochgespecct hat spielen? (ich selber kenn die antwort)


----------



## Lexis Cuhein (3. November 2008)

Heiler sind mit Sicherheit nicht die wichtigsten Gruppenmitglieder. Da generell eine Rangordnung reinzubringen ist paradox,
denn eine Gruppe funktioniert nur als Gruppe, da ist jeder einzelne gleich wichtig.

Es geht einzig und allein um die Bitte, Flames und Beschwerden gegen Heiler zu reduzieren (denn komischerweise wird kein anderer Archetyp
derart behandelt).
Auch wenn ich mich jedes Mal über ein "toller Heal, danke" freue - erwarten tue ich Dank definitiv nicht, denn jeder Spieler hat einfach die
Aufgabe zu erfüllen, derer er sich verschrieben hat.


----------



## Huslesk (3. November 2008)

@clickrush

ganz kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, denn das SC gewinnt der, der als erster 500 puntke hat und nicht der am meisten kills hat. du schilderst das meiner meinung nach zu simpel, wie ich finde geht die rechnung so einfach nicht auf.

natürlich ist das meistens so, der mehr schaden/kills macht, gewinnt auch meistens, ABER: so funktioniert die rechnung nicht - es ist nur häufig so. deshalb sollte man nicht danach agieren, sondern zugunsten des eigentlichen ziels handeln/heilen.

und nein, die DD´s sind nicht wichtiger als die Heiler. Wir sind alle Teil einer Häckselmaschine und funktioniert ein Teil nicht steht das Ding still bzw. gibt zu früh den Geist auf. Du kannst eine priorisierung vornehmen, aber gleichzeitig ist sie vollkommen sinnfrei.

@Sayki 





> naja bei mir als DD kommt es oft vor das ich zwar neben nem Healer stehe aber trozdem down gehe. kann passieren den er kann ja nich nur euf einem man achte.
> Meiner meinund nach kann man die Healer nicht immer beschuldigen.
> Aber das Healer auf einmal DD spiel finde ich immer zu geil xDDD


Dennoch steht es dir keinesfalls zu, diesen Spieler irgendwie vorzuschreiben wie er spielen soll. Er darf so schlecht/falsch spielen wie er will, schließlich geht es hier um ein spiel und jeder soll sein spass dabei haben.


----------



## clickrush (3. November 2008)

Lexis schrieb:


> Heiler sind mit Sicherheit nicht die wichtigsten Gruppenmitglieder. Da generell eine Rangordnung reinzubringen ist paradox,
> denn eine Gruppe funktioniert nur als Gruppe, da ist jeder einzelne gleich wichtig.
> 
> Es geht einzig und allein um die Bitte, Flames und Beschwerden gegen Heiler zu reduzieren (denn komischerweise wird kein anderer Archetyp
> ...



ich gebe dir recht: jeder in der guppe ist gleichermassen wichtig. doch du musst trotzdem eine prioritätenliste haben für deine heilung, sonst tust du nur in 33% das richtige. auch wenn die liste flexibel gehalten werden muss, da PvP-Situationen extrem wechselhaft sind, und sich immer wieder unbekannte situationen bilden...


----------



## Rohm1 (3. November 2008)

Lexis schrieb:


> Heiler sind mit Sicherheit nicht die wichtigsten Gruppenmitglieder. Da generell eine Rangordnung reinzubringen ist paradox,
> denn eine Gruppe funktioniert nur als Gruppe, da ist jeder einzelne gleich wichtig.
> 
> Es geht einzig und allein um die Bitte, Flames und Beschwerden gegen Heiler zu reduzieren (denn komischerweise wird kein anderer Archetyp
> ...



dem stimme ich absolut nicht zu..

nur schon aufgrund der tatsache, das min. 50 % der ddler (nehmen wir mal random grp szenario) mal sowas von kein plan hat wie man nen dd'ler spielt, trifft dies schonmal nicht zu.

der AM z.B kompiniert als sekundärheiler mit debuff/cc kann vieel mehr zum ergebnis beitragen als irgend ein hj. imo sind die heiler die wichtigsten sowie indiret die stärksten chars im gruppenspiel.. es ist mir schon klar - der fisch kann ohne wasser nicht überleben und es braucht beide..
aber das war in daoc schon nicht anders dass die heiler (gut gespielt) einfach die zentralste rolle eingenommen haben.


----------



## Mikroflame (3. November 2008)

Johny-Hill schrieb:


> Das kommt daher weil sie sicher kein adonn drauf haben da is es halt nicht so einfach die andere Gruppe zu heilen weil man deren leben nicht genau einsehen kann !!


In Scenarien kann man es einstellen,indem man unter die Scenariengruppen übersicht geht,und dann nen häckchen über der gruppe macht,dessen member und deren hp man auch sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (3. November 2008)

Huslesk schrieb:


> @clickrush
> 
> ganz kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, denn das SC gewinnt der, der als erster 500 puntke hat und nicht der am meisten kills hat. du schilderst das meiner meinung nach zu simpel, wie ich finde geht die rechnung so einfach nicht auf.
> 
> ...



Szenarios sind nebensache im RvR. natürlich muss man dort noch die ziele miteinbeziehen, trotzdem ist die killratio deiner gruppe meist entscheident. Und in den Burgschlachten geht es schliesslich darum den gegner derart auszumerzen, bis die letzten gegner aufgeben.

ich geb auch dir recht: dds sind nicht wichtiger als heiler, doch ohne (ausgewogene) priorität auf DDs verliert man ganz einfach. deshalb ist die "priorisierung" überhaupt nicht sinnfrei sondern spielentscheidend. natürlich gibt es auch viele schlechte DDs die nicht wissen wann sie wen angreifen sollen und wann sie in die defensive müssen, doch das sieht man meist recht schnell.

mit heilfokus auf einem oder 2 guten DDs kann man ganze gruppen auseinanderreissen, deshalb ist es im prinzip egal wenn der tank 2-3mal öfter abkratzt als die DDs. das ist meine meinung und ich fahre sehr sehr gut damit. mein bester mitstreiter ist übrigens ein tank...


----------



## SayKi (3. November 2008)

War gradew schon wieder zu geil, ich bin jede minute down gegangen, mein dann so zu den healer das die bitte mehr auf passen sollen. Und was antworten die : ist ja sehr tragisch. 

Soll das ein schlechter witz sein???


----------



## clickrush (3. November 2008)

Rohm schrieb:


> dem stimme ich absolut nicht zu..
> 
> nur schon aufgrund der tatsache, das min. 50 % der ddler (nehmen wir mal random grp szenario) mal sowas von kein plan hat wie man nen dd'ler spielt, trifft dies schonmal nicht zu.
> 
> ...



1. du pauschalisierst masslos (50% der ddler hätten keinen plan)

2. der AM/schamane macht praktisch keine kills, der hexenjäger/die hexenkriegerin dagegen schon. die aufgabe des AMs ist nur folgende: schauen dass dein DD den kill zuerst macht.

3. die absolut zentralste rolle im PvP haben die DDs, da sie killen. supporter, wie tanks oder heiler haben lediglich die aufgabe dies den anderen zu ermöglichen, was sie gleichwertig macht. heiler sind die sidekicks und nicht die hauptpersonen.

ich bestehe auf dieser meinung nicht, weil ich die heiler irgendwie runtermachen will. bin selbst ein heiler (schamane auf heilung geskillt seit rang 25) und fahre mit diesem prinzip einfach viel besser. es macht sowohl in der theorie (was sind supporter, was sind dds) als auch in der praxis absolut sinn.


----------



## Twibble (3. November 2008)

SayKi schrieb:


> War gradew schon wieder zu geil, ich bin jede minute down gegangen, mein dann so zu den healer das die bitte mehr auf passen sollen. Und was antworten die : ist ja sehr tragisch.
> 
> Soll das ein schlechter witz sein???



Was für eine Klasse spielst Du und wie spielst Du sie? Es gibt da zB so Profi-Sigmariten die meinen sie könnten sechs Gegner alleine tanken. Und kein Heiler kann den Schaden dann wegheilen. Und dann sind da noch die Frontlinien-Feuerzauberer und Erzmagier(!)...


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. November 2008)

SayKi schrieb:


> War gradew schon wieder zu geil, ich bin jede minute down gegangen, mein dann so zu den healer das die bitte mehr auf passen sollen. Und was antworten die : ist ja sehr tragisch.
> 
> Soll das ein schlechter witz sein???



hehe ich finde die antwort gut. muss ich mir merken wenn das nächste mal einer nach heilung schreit und nicht merkt das ich der einzige heiler bin und schon doppelt soviel geheilt habe wie die heiler der gegenseite ^^
kommt drauf an welche klasse du spielst und wie du dich verhälst. rettest du dem heiler den arsch rettet er deinen. läufst du blind rein biste selbst schuld. auch tanks sind nicht unverwundbar falls du einer bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (3. November 2008)

Also Clickrush wenn du denkst DDler sind die wichtigsten im PvP kann ich dir nicht zustimmen.

Denn ich bin auch der Meinung jeder ist Teil der Gruppe und im Allgemeinen ist jeder gleich wichtig.
Natürlich muss man je nach Situation Prioritäten setzen.
Wenn z.B. bei der Steintrollkreuzung links von mir ein Def-Tank mit dem befrieder rennt und 3 auf ihn draufhaun und rechts von mir steht ne Zauberin die von nem Hexenjäger zerlegt wird, na wen werd ich dann wohl heilen?...

Aber grundsätzlich ist jeder wichtig und es sollte daher auch jeder die gleiche Aufmweksamkeit vom Heiler bekommen, natürlich je nach Situation wie ich ja oben schon erklärt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long Gaga


----------



## Ashgard (3. November 2008)

Um das Thema mit den DDs mal aufzugreifen. War in letzter Zeit mit Twinks viel in Nordwacht unterwegs.

Alle DD glauben durch die Bank, sie müssen frontal angreifen, dabei gibts hinter der Burg so nen netten
Weg wo man direkt hinter den Heilern der Gegenseite rauskommt... Aber nö, in geschätzt 50 Spielen war
ich der einzige, der den Weg benutzt hat....


----------



## BlueIce84 (3. November 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Um das Thema mit den DDs mal aufzugreifen. War in letzter Zeit mit Twinks viel in Nordwacht unterwegs.
> 
> Alle DD glauben durch die Bank, sie müssen frontal angreifen, dabei gibts hinter der Burg so nen netten
> Weg wo man direkt hinter den Heilern der Gegenseite rauskommt... Aber nö, in geschätzt 50 Spielen war
> ich der einzige, der den Weg benutzt hat....



Ach... es wäre wirklich ein Traum wenn mal jemand auf mich hören würde wenn ich vorschlage links unter der Brücke durch zu laufen (bei Destro) aber nein, es muss halt gezergt werden. Ich finde Nordenwacht ist das beste Szenario (bis T2 weiter bin ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wo auch taktisch gespielt werden kann.

Das mit dem von hinten angreifen geht übrigens auch beim Tempel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach links vorbei laufen mit ner kleinen Gruppe. Wenn das gut läuft hat man den Sieg schon inner Tasche.

----

Um aufs Topic zurück zu kommen:
*Hallo zurück* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante Edith flüstert mir gerade zu meine Sig is wieder im Eimer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist sie schon wieder und meint das es nur mit Firefox 2 nicht richtig angezeigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexis Cuhein (3. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> ich gebe dir recht: jeder in der guppe ist gleichermassen wichtig. doch du musst trotzdem eine prioritätenliste haben für deine heilung, sonst tust du nur in 33% das richtige. auch wenn die liste flexibel gehalten werden muss, da PvP-Situationen extrem wechselhaft sind, und sich immer wieder unbekannte situationen bilden...



Dass die "Heilungsprioritätenliste" dynamisch wechselt habe ich ja schon in meinem ersten Post zu dem Thema erläutert. 

Hier ging es um die Aussage "manche Heiler halten sich für das Wichtigste in einer Gruppe" - da mein erster Post aus meiner Perspektive geschrieben war und manche unwissend bestimmte
Handlungsweisen eines Heilers als egoistisch abstempeln könnten wollte ich hier einfach, Bezug nehmend auf meinen ersten Post, verdeutlichen dass dies nichts (ok, sagen wir nicht immer - 
Ausnahmen gibt es bestimmt auch da) mit Arroganz sondern mit taktischen Gründen zu tun hat.


----------



## Slaycharly (3. November 2008)

Also ich als Tank der zumindest glaubt seinen Job zu verstehen,

( Frontrow mit Bewachen auf dem nächstgelegenen Heiler und mit Stellung halten immer wenns geht an, dazu ein Paar Schreie in Richtung des Feindes und wenn einer meinem Healer zu nah kommt n paar auffe Fresse) kann nur sagen dass Heiler echt zu oft über einen Kamm geschoren wird. 

Klar gibts die Affen die meinen sie hätten nen DD, die gibts aber auch bei den Tanks z.B.

Wenn mich wer heilt gibts dafür auch keinen Dank von mir, oder klatscht ihr auch dem Busfahrer zu wenn er euch an der Haltestelle rausgelassen hat??? Bei nem Rezz (woher kommt dieses Wort eigentlich???) gibts sehr wohl ein Danke, wenn die Schlacht das zulässt. Schließlich bedankt sich auch keiner bei mir wenn ich mir vorn die Fresse polieren lasse....

Allgemein sag ich dass zu viel geheult und zu wenig gescheit gespielt wird. Kann ja auch mal vorkommen dass der Heiler z.B. net dazu kommt einen zu heilen weil noch X andere Leute den Heal brauchen und einfach zu wenig Heiler oder Aktionspunkte zur Verfügung stehen. Bissl auf sich selbst aufpassen hilft viel, evtl. mal ein paar Tränke einpacken wenn man sich in ein Szenario begibt...

back2topic: mich machts natürlich auch stinkig wenn ein Heiler neben mir steht und damage raushaut obwohl ich im dreck liege und die gruppe supporten könnte, aber dann schrei ich halt ma laut oder reagier mich sonstwie ab^^

justmy2cents

Slaycharly


----------



## SayKi (3. November 2008)

Völlig richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueIce84 (3. November 2008)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Bei nem Rezz (woher kommt dieses Wort eigentlich???)



vom englischen resurrection was soviel heisst wie Auferstehung oder Auferweckung

So, wieder was gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rohm1 (3. November 2008)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Also ich als Tank der zumindest glaubt seinen Job zu verstehen,
> 
> ( Frontrow mit Bewachen auf dem nächstgelegenen Heiler und mit Stellung halten immer wenns geht an, dazu ein Paar Schreie in Richtung des Feindes und wenn einer meinem Healer zu nah kommt n paar auffe Fresse) kann nur sagen dass Heiler echt zu oft über einen Kamm geschoren wird.
> 
> ...





rezz =  resurrection, wiederbelebung.


----------



## Slaycharly (3. November 2008)

Rohm schrieb:


> rezz =  resurrection, wiederbelebung.



rezz=ressurection hätt schon gelangt danke^^ is ja nich so als wär ich der sprache nich mächtig, hatte nur net dran gedacht *g*


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

wobei rezzen in Sz´s soweit ich weiß nichts bringt,also den punkt bekommen die gegner trotzdem
rezzen ist im open rvr richtig gut zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2008)

Aber auch nur, wenn man nicht direkt vor dem eigenen Warcamp niedergeknüppelt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaycharly (3. November 2008)

Nuja, es bringt zumindest dass der Tank der an der Front gebraucht wird nicht den ganzen Weg von Anfang laufen muss während die Gruppe mangels "Beschützer" niedergemacht wird^^


----------



## Toffie (3. November 2008)

Hm, also ich spiele gerne meine Zelotin und im Szenario auch primär als Heilerin. Ich verteile über HealGrid meine kleinen Hots quer durch beide Gruppen und bei stärkeren Schaden dann den großen Hot dazu. Klar stirbt auch mal jemand weg weil außer Range, um eine Ecke verschwunden oder was auch immer ist. Aber regulär bin ich eigentlich beim Heilen immer ziemlich weit vorne in der Liste... Leider kann ich nur bestätigen, das es immer Glückssache ist, ob mir jemand die bösen Buben vom Leib hält oder ich den Dauertod erleide. 

Rezzen ist immer Glücksache. Wenn ich jemanden liegen sehe, dann versuche ich ihn aufzuheben.


----------



## scarii (3. November 2008)

hallo DD´ler
ich beschwer mich doch auch net das die DD´ler alle keinen DMG machen oder?
also ruhe!


----------



## Santyago (3. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> wobei rezzen in Sz´s soweit ich weiß nichts bringt,also den punkt bekommen die gegner trotzdem
> rezzen ist im open rvr richtig gut zu gebrauchen!


Taktisch bringt's was.
Der gefallene ist je nach Lage um die 30 Sekunden schneller wieder im Kampfgeschehen. Das ist ein riesiger Gewinn in meinen Augen.
Muss man natürlich immer abwägen ob in der Zauberzeit vllt. 2 weitere sterben weil man solange nicht heilt.


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Nuja, es bringt zumindest dass der Tank der an der Front gebraucht wird nicht den ganzen Weg von Anfang laufen muss während die Gruppe mangels "Beschützer" niedergemacht wird^^


naja kommt auf das Sz an in Morkain braucht man sicher keine rezze´s


und doch es bringt auch vor WArcamps was,da man mit rezz keinen debuff bekommt
und so zeit und geld spart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ok ich weiß ist ned wirklich viel)


----------



## Rakanisha (3. November 2008)

Ich spiel auch einen Jünger, z.Z. aber auf dmg geskillt um vernünftig auch mal solo quest's zu machen und zu leveln. Viele raffen auch nicht, das ich z.B. bis jetzt eigentlich nur hots habe zum heilen (außer den moral 1 heal). Da bekommt man auch mal nen ingame sinnlos flame warum man nicht heilt. Dabei haben sie schon beide hots drauf!(bring nur nix wenn 4 leute auf nen Marauder einkloppen)

Und meist sieht man auch die DD's sinnlos in nen zerg rennen! Ich wage es hier mal zu behaupten, das es auch meistens die sind, die einen zuflamen das man nicht geheilt hat.

Für mich klingt der Thread nur nach mimimi


----------



## SyntaXKilla (3. November 2008)

scarii schrieb:


> hallo DD´ler
> ich beschwer mich doch auch net das die DD´ler alle keinen DMG machen oder?
> also ruhe!


lol?

Ich als Heiler muss sagen, ich heil eigentlich so ziemlich alles in Reichweite xD
Wenn n Dicker vor mir steht und grad von 3 Seiten angebumst wird, bekommt er n Schild drauf, wenn Leute mit wenig hp wieder zurückgelaufen kommen gibts Heilung, für Leute die grad nach vorn laufen HoTs, zwischendurch, wenn mal die ganze Gruppe Leben verloren hat spam ich mal ne Gruppenheilung rein, 
wenn ich grad flüchten muss diesen Kampfschrei, dass der nächste Angriff aller Mitglieder mehr dmg macht sowie Dot und Dot-Hots Mischungen.

Manchmal, To Anroc, wenn ich seh, da vorn steht n einsamer Tank und hinter mir ne Zauberin und sonst niemand, lauf ich auch schon mal rein und fetz mit meinem Jiiik mich und alle andern durch die Gegend xD
(wobei, da muss ich sagen hab ich ne krasse Theorie: Wenn ich jiik einsetze um jemanden zu mutmaßlich killen, lande ich meistens auch (in Tor Anroc) in der Lava. Wenn ichs aber wirklich nur zur Verteidigung verwende, also wenn mehrere Leute auf mich zugelaufen kommen oder ich andere Heiler, Ferndds aus einer misslichen Lage befreie klappst meistens, dass ich überlebe ^^
Wirkt quasi wie ne Belohnung für gute Taten >.<)


Meiner Meinung nach machts die Mischung... klar kann ich als Heiler auch ein wenig dmg raushaun, z.B. zum Aufbaun von Fähigkeiten, oder zwischendurch als Spontanzauber, oder wenn ich grad Zeit hab, jedoch die Heilung sollt im Vordergrund stehen. Grade in War haben die Klassen so viele Möglichkeiten, dass man eh ziemich viele ausnutzen kann, und sich der Situtation anpassen.


Wegen Rezzes... Tja, das ist eigentlich da Undankbareste am ganzen Heilerjob... zumindest in sc's.
Denn dafür gibts überhaupt keine Punkte -.- Zumindest hab ich noch nie welche für nen Rezz bekommen
Wenns die Zeit zulässt oder der letzte Tank vor meinen Augen fällt, oder ich überhaupt seh, wie jemand in meiner Nähe umfällt und nich mehr aufsteht werde ich natürlich wenn Zeit und n guter Zeitpunkt herrscht den/diejenige(n) rezzen.
Aber meist ist es doch so, wenn einer fällt hat der nächste schon nur mehr die Hälfte der HP, dann bekommt der, dann der, dann... und so gehts halt weiter.
Außerdem ist es schwer, nen richtig guten Rezz zu liefern.
Denn es ist ja nicht so, dass man auf rez klickt, der steht auf und läuft weiter.

Normalerweise hab ich grad kein Instant rez drauf (komm selten vor) also dauer das schonmal 2 - 3 Sekunden. Dann mus der noch annehmen...dauert auch ne Zeitlang... und dann startet das Ziel mit vl 30% hp also muss ich ihm nochmal ne große Heilung für 2 - 3 Sekunden draufgeben.
In der Zeit kann ich schon wieder haufenweise HoT und kleine Heilungen an andere Leute verschossen haben...

Ist halt situationsabhängig, was wann besser kommt


Aber eigentlich finde ich den Pos ja überflüssig... die Leute, die den lesen und sich daran beteiligen sagen eh wie es gehört, die dies nicht können und ihre Klasse falsch spielen lassen sich sowieso nichts sagen und werden weiterhin so spielen... -.-


----------



## Santyago (3. November 2008)

Rakanisha schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch einen Jünger, z.Z. aber auf dmg geskillt um vernünftig auch mal solo quest's zu machen und zu leveln. Viele raffen auch nicht, das ich z.B. bis jetzt eigentlich nur hots habe zum heilen.


Ja, wer den Jünger als Heiler sieht sollte ihn mal kurz anspielen. Ausser sich selbst kann er vielleicht noch auf einen anderen aufpassen und heilen.
Respekt falls es einer schafft den Jünger als vollwertigen Heiler zu spielen. Meiner Meinung nach die anspruchvollste Klasse wenn man sie richtig gut spielen will.


----------



## Thalonius (3. November 2008)

heiler werden überbewertet


----------



## Rohm1 (3. November 2008)

Santyago schrieb:


> Taktisch bringt's was.
> Der gefallene ist je nach Lage um die 30 Sekunden schneller wieder im Kampfgeschehen. Das ist ein riesiger Gewinn in meinen Augen.
> Muss man natürlich immer abwägen ob in der Zauberzeit vllt. 2 weitere sterben weil man solange nicht heilt.



ab lvl 31 erzmagier = insta rezz. (gibts auf der zerstörungsseite sicher auch)

dat ding ist gold wert, man ist zwar 3 sek. beweungsunfähig aber das bekommt man gar nicht mit


----------



## Garaitha (3. November 2008)

hallo zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (3. November 2008)

Thalonius schrieb:


> heiler werden überbewertet



Genau wie die Tanks und die DD'ler. Braucht man alles nicht...Ich mach auch jeden Zerstörungsspaten mit den Rotorn meines Zwergenmounts kaputt, is echt ultra imba... einfach übers Schlachtfeld fetzen und FLAPFLAPFLAP...


----------



## Darokan (3. November 2008)

Das Thema ist zwar nicht besonders Sinnvoll aber da ihr euch so gern über solche Dinge auslasst hier meine Meinung:

Ein Heiler kann nur richtig heilen wenn ALLE anderen Klassen ihren Job auch zu 100% erledigen! Das heisst im Scenario stehen Tank vor den Stoffis und blocken und rennen nicht wild in die Gegner rein, die Meele DDs sind an der Front! vor den Tanks... und die Stoffis stehen brav hinten und argieren im Schiessscharten System. 

Das geht aber mit einer RND Grp nicht, da es hier einer Absprache bedarf... also habt einfach Spass am rnd Scenario aber beschwert euch nicht bei den Heilern "ausser bei dennen die wirklich die Klasse verfehlt haben und davon gibts bei jeder Karriere Spieler ;=)"

ps: Nein, ich bin kein Heiler sondern Zauberer und sterbe im rnd BG immer als erstes!


----------



## Eceleus (3. November 2008)

Heiler sind alles faule Säcke FFS!


----------



## Corelli (3. November 2008)

Santyago schrieb:


> Taktisch bringt's was.
> Der gefallene ist je nach Lage um die 30 Sekunden schneller wieder im Kampfgeschehen. Das ist ein riesiger Gewinn in meinen Augen.
> Muss man natürlich immer abwägen ob in der Zauberzeit vllt. 2 weitere sterben weil man solange nicht heilt.



Also im T3 Sz bringts auf jeden Fall was, sonst läufts dir einen ab, z.B im Krater oder im Tor Anroc.  Ewig weite Strecke. Ich spiele auch Runi und versuche, soweit es möglich ist zu rezzen.
So ist der DD, Heiler oder Tank wieder da, anstatt zig Kilometer zu laufen.
Wird meiner Meinung viel zu wenig davon gebrauch gemacht.


----------



## AemJaY (3. November 2008)

yo rezzen hab ich auch neu entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist wirklich gut wenn du die wichtigen Gruppen Mitglieder gleich wieder an der Front zur verfügung hast.
Wird aber wirklich sehr wenig gebraucht. (noch)


----------



## peda87 (3. November 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu den Spielern die so aufopferungsvoll sind und ne Heilerklass spielen muss ich trotzdem mal sagen das ichs manchmal echt nicht begreife wieso man als Heiler nicht heilt.
> 
> Ich bin echt dankbar für jeden Heiler aber ich muss leider sagen das ich es immer öfter erlebe das es Heiler gibt die einfach nicht heilen oder nur die Leute in ihrer Gruppe.
> Und das ist meiner meinung nach nicht der sinn eines Heilers oder? Ich meine jeder im Spiel hat seine Aufgabe die DD's machen dmg die Tanks lassen sich verhauen und die heiler sorgen dafür das alle anderen und sie selber überleben.
> ...



genau aus diesen gründen bin ich damals von meinem mage weg und hab nen heiler angefangen...ich glaub dieses problem gibt es in vielen mmo's...es nervt einfach wenn man als nicht heilende klasse immer stirbt, weil man noch nichtmal nen hot oder instant heal bekommt. so wie ich WAR bisher kennengelernt habe werde ich nun auch auf ne heilerklasse umsteigen wie damals auch bei wow...


----------



## SyntaXKilla (3. November 2008)

peda87 schrieb:


> so wie ich WAR bisher kennengelernt habe werde ich nun auch auf ne heilerklasse umsteigen wie damals auch bei wow...


Heiler? Ich dachte du spielst nen Pala? o.O *lol-Scherz*

Aber ja... das altbekannte Problem... NEED HEALER! LF TANK!
... Dass in einem PVP lastigem game zumindest Tanks nicht mehr so zwingend notwendig sind wie bei high-end-content-raiden-bis-zum-umfallen ist schon wahr,
aber dafür bekommen Heiler noch ne tragendere Rolle.
Hab eben aus selben Grund nen Heiler angefangen... den nun bin ich IMMER dabei (und nicht "was? noch n mage? Ne, sry, wir ham schon 4" xD)

Aber versteh ich schon, dass die Leute generft sind... wenn ich mit meinem Zauberin Twink in den scs bin, 
geh ich meistens auch instant down... gut, da nehm ich dann noch meistens 2 oder 3 mit,
aber trotzdem würd ich gern etwas länger leben ^^
Vor allem wegen den Rückstößen würd ich von zumindest nem Hot was halten aber gibts nur ziemlich selten -.-


----------



## Moonstrider (3. November 2008)

Ich mit meinem 2.Klasse Schamanen muss feststellen das in den BG´s die Gegner mich meißt in Ruhe lassen solang ich nicht direkt an der Front stehe und kann in Ruhe heilen, hau auch etwas Schaden raus. Was passiert? man wird angemault das ich ein Heiler und kein DD bin. Mir isses dann aber zu dumm denen das mit Mork und Gork zu erkläten und das ich als Schamane kein Profiheiler bin.

Es ist immer gut wenn die Gegner einen dafür nicht ernst nehmen und wild in die Gegend kloppen.


----------



## Streuneralex (3. November 2008)

Moonstrider schrieb:


> Ich mit meinem 2.Klasse Schamanen muss feststellen das in den BG´s die Gegner mich meißt in Ruhe lassen solang ich nicht direkt an der Front stehe und kann in Ruhe heilen, hau auch etwas Schaden raus. Was passiert? man wird angemault das ich ein Heiler und kein DD bin. Mir isses dann aber zu dumm denen das mit Mork und Gork zu erkläten und das ich als Schamane kein Profiheiler bin.
> 
> Es ist immer gut wenn die Gegner einen dafür nicht ernst nehmen und wild in die Gegend kloppen.




Also ich muss sagen, das ich fast immer nen Weißen Löwen plus Pet an mir kleben habe. Manchmal kommt Hilfe, manchmal nicht. 

Ich versuche immer sowohl im Szenario als auch im Open-RvR alle (auch die, die nicht in meiner Gruppe sind) zu heilen. Klappt eigenlich auch, aber eben nur solange wie alle anderen auch Gruppenspiel betreiben und nicht auf Solowegen unterwegs sind.

Jemand der zusieht wie ich in den Dreck geschickt werde braucht dann nicht über fehlende Heilung zu meckern. Aber das kommt immer seltener vor. Muss sagen selbst in Random-Gruppen spielt man immer mehr zusammen, als nebeneinander.

Grüsse.


----------



## Sangeet (3. November 2008)

Ich spiel eigentlich immer Heiler oder Tanks in allen MMORPGS, damit erspart man sich die nerfige Gruppensuche und wird selber gesucht.

Mit meinem Runi hab ich die folgende Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man einen Spieler durchheilt, sagen wir z.b. einen Hexenjäger dann werden die Grössenwahnsinnig, d.h. die glauben an ihre unsterblichkeit und verlieren jede vorsicht, im prinzip MUSS der Tank den Damage schlucken, Tanks müssen soviel Stress machen wie es nur geht, dann
klappt das auch, dafür haben sie ja ihre Kicks etc... 
Das sollten die einzigen sein die in Gegnerische Gruppen reinlaufen, wie ein Hexenjäger das effektiv machen soll frage ich mich allerdings wirklich, ich habe mal einen testweise angespielt, man ist dermassen schnell weggeputzt, da 
frag ich mich echt wie soll so einer an der Front existieren ?

Ich finde ein Hexenjäger müsste bisschen mehr im Nahkampf aushalten... , ich weiss auch nicht, so ein Chaosbarbar verträgt bisschen mehr ? Ist zwar nicht die counterklasse, aber ein ziemlich derber nahkampf DD.

Irgendwas passt da nicht ?


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (3. November 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu den Spielern die so aufopferungsvoll sind und ne Heilerklass spielen muss ich trotzdem mal sagen das ichs manchmal echt nicht begreife wieso man als Heiler nicht heilt.
> 
> Ich bin echt dankbar für jeden Heiler aber ich muss leider sagen das ich es immer öfter erlebe das es Heiler gibt die einfach nicht heilen oder nur die Leute in ihrer Gruppe.
> Und das ist meiner meinung nach nicht der sinn eines Heilers oder? Ich meine jeder im Spiel hat seine Aufgabe die DD's machen dmg die Tanks lassen sich verhauen und die heiler sorgen dafür das alle anderen und sie selber überleben.
> ...





also ich spiele ungern mit addons und gehe meist g intern in ein szena von daher liegt die oberprio nunmal bei MEINEN Leuten bzw grp. Ich heile wenn luft ist selbstverständlich auch andere. aber meist haben die auch heiler in deren grp


und zu den heilern die gar nicht heilen, ok ich halte nix davon, aber ich hatte letzt ein bg da wurde 0 auf die heiler achtgegeben, alle waren sie ständig down, da hat man auch mal keine lust mehr und spielt "dd" so lebt man meist länger


----------



## SyntaXKilla (3. November 2008)

Sangeet schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Hexenjäger müsste bisschen mehr im Nahkampf aushalten... , ich weiss auch nicht, so ein Chaosbarbar verträgt bisschen mehr ? Ist zwar nicht die counterklasse, aber ein ziemlich derber nahkampf DD.


Geh wo... wenn es für nen Hexenjäger oder ne Hexenkriegerin mal brenzlig wird, gehn die doch einfach in Stealth mode ;D

Zumindest die, wo ich immer seh "Ha, der ist gleich down" -> ZWUPP weg :-o


----------



## Mokkta-Middenland (3. November 2008)

Aloah zusammen,

ich versuche meine Antwort erstmal Seiten neutral zu verfassen, da die Probleme der Heiler auf beiden Seiten ähnlich gelagert sind. 

1. Werden Mitspieler geheilt, werden sie Grössenwahnsinnig und rennen einfach los in eine noch so große Feindgruppe.
2. Sämtliche Aufbauten von einem Magus/Machinisten werden ignoriert und diese ballern weiterhin auf die Heiler, was die Castzeiten für Heilzauber enorm steigert.
3. Sämtliche Adds, die einen Heiler attackieren werden ignoriert, selbe Problem wie bei Punkt 2.
4. Mitspieler kommen zurück gelaufen um geheilt zu werden, werden geheilt und laufen anschließend wieder vor, selbst wenn der Heiler gerade von einem Hexenjäger oder Hexenkriegerin attackiert wird.
5. Das dauernde gewhine geht einem sowas von auf die nerven, dass man teilweise die lust verliert sich im Teamplay einzubringen.

Die Punkte fallen mir spontan ein.
Gruß
Mokkta


----------



## Streuneralex (3. November 2008)

Mokkta-Middenland schrieb:


> 3. Sämtliche Adds, die einen Heiler attackieren werden ignoriert, selbe Problem wie bei Punkt 2.
> 4. Mitspieler kommen zurück gelaufen um geheilt zu werden, werden geheilt und laufen anschließend wieder vor, selbst wenn der Heiler gerade von einem Hexenjäger oder Hexenkriegerin attackiert wird.




Da muss ich dir leider voll zustimmen.

Grüsse


----------



## Bexx13 (4. November 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Tips von einem Heiler für Klassen, die keine Heilfähigkeiten besitzen:

- achtet auf eure Umgebung, schaut ob ihr euch nicht vielleicht zu weit weg bewegt und ausser Healrange oder out of sight (hinter einer Ecke/Hügel o.ä.) kommt. Merkt ihr, dass das Camp euch nicht folgt sondern die Stellung hält, zieht euch wieder ein bisschen zurück. Nur wenig Heiler laufen amokmässig allen Verbündeten hinterher. Als guter Heiler wird man durchaus auch seine eigene Position anpassen, um out of sight-ziele wieder insight zu haben, baer bedenkt, dass der Heiler für große Heilungen stehen bleiben muss

- Seid ihr nicht in allzugroßer Not, braucht man oft auch nicht bis hinter die eigenen Reihen zu laufen. Oft genügen ein paar Meter zurück, ihr seid wieder in Range und dann kommt auch wieder Heal. Wenn man derartig sein Umfeld und die Heiler im Blick hat, hats auch den Vorteil, dass ihr mitbekommt, wenn einer eurer Heiler Probleme bekommt. Also den blutdürstigen Tunnelblick abgewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- braucht ihr dringend Heilung, lauft in Richtung eines Heilers (was ja schon viel gemacht wird). Dabei ist ganz wichtig: lauft in einer möglichst graden Linie und hüpft um Gottes willen nicht herum. Jenachdem wie der Heiler sein UI konfiguriert hat und seine Spielweise ist, kann es bei hüpfenden und zickzacklaufenden Leuten ziemlich nervig werden diese ins Target zu bekommen. Viele Heiler nehmen ihre Targets durch anklicken des Ziels ins Visier, weil sie die Lebensbalkenanzeige geschickt eingestellt haben und so sofort sehen, wo Not am Mann ist. Natürlich wird auch viel mit den Kriegstrupptargets (also das Kriegstruppinterface) gearbeitet, aber wenns schnell gehen soll ist meist der Klick auf den entsprechenden Char schneller.

- sterbt ihr, lasst nicht sofort frei, sondern schaut euch um, ob eventuell ein Heiler in der Nähe ist, der euch rezzt. Nach einiger Zeit erkennt man schnell, ob irgendein Heiler anstalten macht, euch zu rezzen und die Animationen des Rezz lernt man auch schnell zu erkennen. Genauso lernt man mit der Zeit, schnell zu erkennen, dass es keinen Sinn macht auf Rezz zu warten, zb. wenn sämtliche Heiler in der Nähe Probleme haben (Adds oder ähnliches) oder schlicht und einfach euch übersehen. Ein /w finde ich auch in Ordnung a la "rezz bitte wenn möglich" + kurze Positionsangabe "hinter dir" o.ä.. 

- keine Amokläufe in große Gegnergruppen! Sowas kann man nur nach Absprache machen, wenn man einen/mehrere befreundeten Heiler im Rücken hat. Ganz kühne Zeitgenossen könnens gern probieren, aber dann nicht wundern, wenn ihr draufgeht.

- nutzt Eure Skills (Knockbacks, Verlangsamungs-/Bewegungseinschränkende Effekte u.ä.) um die Heiler zu schützen (kann man nicht oft genug sagen)

- benutzt Pots/Tränke, um den Heilern ihre Arbeit zu erleichtern. Selbst als Heiler benutze ich Heiltränke (direkte und über Zeit tickende)!

und zu allerletzt: schimpft nicht auf die Heiler! Die meisten geben sich ziemlich Mühe.

LG Bexx


----------



## Náyla. (4. November 2008)

> - sterbt ihr, lasst nicht sofort frei, sondern schaut euch um, ob eventuell ein Heiler in der Nähe ist, der euch rezzt. Nach einiger Zeit erkennt man schnell, ob irgendein Heiler anstalten macht, euch zu rezzen und die Animationen des Rezz lernt man auch schnell zu erkennen. Genauso lernt man mit der Zeit, schnell zu erkennen, dass es keinen Sinn macht auf Rezz zu warten, zb. wenn sämtliche Heiler in der Nähe Probleme haben (Adds oder ähnliches) oder schlicht und einfach euch übersehen. Ein /w finde ich auch in Ordnung a la "rezz bitte wenn möglich" + kurze Positionsangabe "hinter dir" o.ä..
> 
> - keine Amokläufe in große Gegnergruppen! Sowas kann man nur nach Absprache machen, wenn man einen/mehrere befreundeten Heiler im Rücken hat. Ganz kühne Zeitgenossen könnens gern probieren, aber dann nicht wundern, wenn ihr draufgeht.



Die beiden Punkte finde ich besonders wichtig ;-)


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> - achtet auf eure Umgebung, schaut ob ihr euch nicht vielleicht zu weit weg bewegt und ausser Healrange oder out of sight (hinter einer Ecke/Hügel o.ä.) kommt. Merkt ihr, dass das Camp euch nicht folgt sondern die Stellung hält, zieht euch wieder ein bisschen zurück. Nur wenig Heiler laufen amokmässig allen Verbündeten hinterher. Als guter Heiler wird man durchaus auch seine eigene Position anpassen, um out of sight-ziele wieder insight zu haben, baer bedenkt, dass der Heiler für große Heilungen stehen bleiben muss



wobei ich glaube,.dass das noch einw enig buggy ist eine ZAuberin kann 
zb immer noch auf mich schießen wennn ich um die ecke laufe vl gehts 
ja beim heilen auch!


----------



## Bexx13 (4. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> wobei ich glaube,.dass das noch einw enig buggy ist eine ZAuberin kann
> zb immer noch auf mich schießen wennn ich um die ecke laufe vl gehts
> ja beim heilen auch!



Ja das ist mir auch aufgefallen, es kommt aber nur der schon im cast befindliche Zauber an. Der nächste, der angesetzt wird löst dann die Meldung "target nicht in sichtweite" oder so aus.


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

hm ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen mir fliegen dann meist noch 2-3 kugeln hinterher 
die werden dann aber wahrs. von verschiedenen zauberern kommen...


----------



## gagaimkopf (4. November 2008)

Also ich spiele Zauberin und habe bemerkt das ich Flächen-AOEs (Schattengrube) auch ein bisschen um die Ecke casten kann.
Also ausserhalb der direkten Sichtlinie.
War recht lustig im Vergessenen Tempel SC wie lang die mich gesucht haben XD

greetz Gaga


----------



## Santyago (4. November 2008)

Die Liste von Bexx gefällt mir ganz gut.
Ergänzen möchte ich noch für die Zauberer/Feuermagier. Wenn ihr wenig Leben habt und keine Heilung kommt, verzichtet lieber auf etwas Schaden und zaubert Sprüche ohne Rückschlaggefahr.
Man gerät da sehr leicht in einen Rausch und kloppft sich selbst um :-)


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

was ich als melee super finde aber das nur nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (4. November 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Also ich spiele Zauberin und habe bemerkt das ich Flächen-AOEs (Schattengrube) auch ein bisschen um die Ecke casten kann.
> Also ausserhalb der direkten Sichtlinie.
> War recht lustig im Vergessenen Tempel SC wie lang die mich gesucht haben XD
> 
> greetz Gaga




Jup, ich kann meine AoEs auch "durch" ne Burgtür casten, alles was davor steht bekommt den Schaden! Find ich zwar nicht ganz richtig so, aber ist fakt.


----------



## Runental (4. November 2008)

tjo, die altbekannten Probleme aus Daoc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (4. November 2008)

Nein das mein ich nicht das mit der Burgtür is eh allseits bekannt.
Ich meinte das ich hinter einer Mauer stehe und vor der Mauer (ausserhalb meines Sichtfeldes) den zauber ansetzen kann.

Hier ne kleine Skizze:
http://img-up.net/?up=BlubbtIpNNTD.JPG

Wie man sieht dort wo ich den Zauber ansetze seh ich eigentlich nicht hin 

PS: musste ich schnell in der Arbeit basteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz Gaga


----------



## RealHaspa (4. November 2008)

Von Hallo Heiler zu Ich kann um die Ecke AOEn...


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Jup, ich kann meine AoEs auch "durch" ne Burgtür casten, alles was davor steht bekommt den Schaden! Find ich zwar nicht ganz richtig so, aber ist fakt.



du könntest dich auch auf die mauer stellen und direkt schaden machen 
wäre das nicht geschickter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (4. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> du könntest dich auch auf die mauer stellen und direkt schaden machen
> wäre das nicht geschickter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch toller wär von da oben runterheilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miamoto (5. November 2008)

Spectiree schrieb:


> habs im war-onlinewelten-forum schon gepostet, und wollte es euch hier auch nicht vorenthalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde, das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (5. November 2008)

Ist nun mal so das man z.b als sigmarsprieter den single heal vergessen kann, und es ist nun mal leider so das man als siegmarspriester z.b ca. alle 3 gruppenheals niederknien und eine runde beten muß um wieder heilen zu können

am meisten muß ich lachen wenn leute wie ein flummi auf dich mit sinkenden lebensbalken zugehüpft kommen, dann noch an dir vorbeihüpfen und 10 meter hinter dir krepieren und sich dann beschweren warum man sie nicht geheilt hat.

Selbst wenn man denn lächerlichen single heal ansetzen hätte wollen, wars einfach nicht möglich ihn ins target zu bekommen oder man hat ihn ins target bekommen und er springt ausser sicht.


----------



## Tixan (5. November 2008)

Also wenn Heiler nicht heilen gibts einige Gründe:

- Er ist Oom
- Er rettet gerade jemand anders bzw sich selbst und musste sich für einen entscheiden
- Er bekommt wegen Unterbrechungen bzw Debuffs nix oder weniger raus
- Du hast Heal bekommen und stirbst trotzdem
- Sichtversperrt / Reichweite
- Er hat den überblick verloren. Passiert tut das jedem, allerdings fällt es nur bei heilern auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn es gut läuft hat man als Heiler durchaus die Zeit mal nen Dot oder Instant auf Gegner zu hauen. Der bringt wenig, aber summiert sich am Ende. Und wenn es nicht gut läuft hat man entweder zu wenig Heilung, oder zu schwache Heil-ziele. Ein Heiler darf 4x 3 sekunden Heilen um einen Tank (der ggf noch höher im Level ist) hochzuheilen. Inzwischen stirbt oft der Rest der Gruppe, also muss man prioritäten setzen. 

Für mich gibts da Regeln, die aber sehr dynamisch sind:
- Heilt man alle, teilt man die Kräfte zuviel auf, und rettet unter beschuss niemanden.
- heilt man wenige, sterben diese nicht (in der Regel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )- Aber gewinnen tut man deswegen noch lange nicht. 
- Alle sollten gerezzt werden um kein Boden zu verlieren und den Gegner mit überzahl zu bedrängen. Nur: Beim Rezzen sterben mir auf oft verbliebene unnötig weg, weshalb man nicht immer tode rezzen kann. Oder aber man hat kein Plan wo derjenige ist. Zeit zum suchen hat man nicht, und oft bekomme ich dann noch eins auf die Nuss.
- Dann kommt es drauf an was andere Heiler machen. Wenn im Raid zu wenig heiler da sind, sind zwangsweise einige ständig am sterben. Ich könnte sie retten, wenn ich dafür einen anderen sterben lasse. Man KANN es in dem Fall nicht besser machen.

Man hat unverweigerlich eine Prio liste, genau wie DDs. Ich persönlich suche meine "Ziele" immer situationsbedingt aus. Wenn ein Tank die Gegner erfolgreich beschäftigt, sollte er logischerweise überleben und wird geheilt was geht. Gehen die Gegner an ihm vorbei, und hauen auf die DDs oder Heiler, lasse ich ihn sterben und heile die DDs in der hoffnung das die gegner platt sind bevor wir es sind. Den Tank dann noch zu heilen bringt leider nix, da er sie nicht umhauen kann. Allerdings hilft das stören eines Heilers immens, und das würde ihn wiederum wichtig machen und somit müsste er wieder geheilt werden...
Ich stehe nicht mit APs rum und warte das mein Ziel schaden nimmt damit ich es heilen kann. Wenn ich "freizeit" habe, heile ich andere, oder hau einen dot oder instant auf was. Hauptsache nicht unnütz rumstehen, denn das hilft keinem.

Das alles entscheidet man mal eben so on the fly nach bestem Wissen und gewissen. Das man da auch mal falsch liegt, oder was ungeplantes passiert und alles vermasselt ist logisch.

Fehler fallen bei Heilern halt sofort auf, und einige Spieler merken gar nicht das man ihnen den A* gerettet hat. Sie dachten sie wären so stark.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sehe (und heile) alle Gruppen im Squared, heile nur mit Mausklicks und komme gut damit klar. (Leute die in KEINER Gruppe Sind, erscheinen nicht im Squared! Oft weiss man von ihrer existenz nichts) Allerdings sollte man die Kästchengröße von Squared verkleinern, sonst ists echt zuviel.

PS: Der beste Heiler steht nicht immer auf platz 1. Ein anderer mag vielleicht nur die hälfte geheilt haben, aber dafür hat er mit kleinen heils viele fast tote vom tod bewahrt und so erheblich zum Sieg beitragen. Immer mit Gruppenheal von 90 auf 100 heilen bringt da mehr an Heilung. Am Ende liege ich mit den XP oft über anderen Heilern die mehr geheilt haben. RP gibt allerdings der Gruppenheal mehr, schon alleine weil er mehrere Ziele trifft.

PPS: Ist man mit der Gilde und TS untwerwegs haben diese manchmal etwas Prio. Ich würde also unsere DDs bevorzugen bevor ich irgend einen anderen DD rette. Könnte ich sonst nur schwer rechtfertigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber am Ende wollen alle gewinnen, und deswegen Heile ich auch dann so wie ich mir die Chancen am größten ausrechne.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (5. November 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> ...


Riesen fettes Sign ^^
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ;D *thumbsup*

...
eigentlich wollt ich ja noch irgendwas schreiben... aber dazu kann ich nichts mehr sagen
... passt so alles, super Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (5. November 2008)

Jiep!


----------



## DerTingel (5. November 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> PS: Der beste Heiler steht nicht immer auf platz 1. Ein anderer mag vielleicht nur die hälfte geheilt haben, aber dafür hat er mit kleinen heils viele fast tote vom tod bewahrt und so erheblich zum Sieg beitragen. Immer mit Gruppenheal von 90 auf 100 heilen bringt da mehr an Heilung. Am Ende liege ich mit den XP oft über anderen Heilern die mehr geheilt haben. RP gibt allerdings der Gruppenheal mehr, schon alleine weil er mehrere Ziele trifft.



eigentlich stimme ich dir komplett zu, nur diesen von mir zitierten absatz finde ich unsinnig.  jede heilung ist wichtig, es gibt keine wirklich verschwendete heilung. natürlich kann es sein, dass man lieber den tank hätte heilen sollen, anstatt den dd, aber das sind alles situationsbedingte entscheidungen, die innerhalb kürzester zeit getroffen werden. 
gerade als zelot kann man mit den hots nur so um sich schmeissen und somit etlichen tickenden dots ohne mühe entgegenwirken. 
und ob ich nun ein ziel heile, welches grad den ersten schaden bekommt, oder jemanden heile, der kurz vorm abnippeln ist, mach absolut keinen unterschied. natürlich heile ich, wenn die beiden situationen gleichzeitig auftreten, den gerade abnippelnden zuerst, aber sobald der gerettet ist, ist der andere innerhalb kürzester zeit wieder auf 100%. denn nichts bringt die gegner eher auf die palme, als wenn sie nichtmal ansatzweise die lebensleisten runtegeprügelt bekommen. oft rennen sie dann von ziel zu ziel in der hoffnung einen ungeschützten feind zu finden. 
mfg


----------



## AemJaY (5. November 2008)

gibt es ein makro das wenn man angesprochen wird in nem BG das dann da ne standard meldung kommt wie zum beispiel:

"Ich heile, vielleicht nicht dich aber den ganzen Rest!"

???


----------



## HGVermillion (5. November 2008)

normal müsste das doch /1 und dann der Text sein den du haben willst.


----------



## Tumasz (5. November 2008)

also ich spiele auch Heiler und muss sagen so einfach ist das nicht .. oft kommste in szenarien garnicht hinterher mit dem heilen wie manche down gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und naja die AP punkte gehen extrem schnell zur neige als healer..


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

ich weiß jetzt echt nicht ob ich beeindruckt sein soll oder angst haben muss das der thread noch offen ist?????? ich habe vor gut 18 jahren mit dem zocken angefangen und meine ersten npcs gekillt dann ging meine geschichte über doom 1 auf snes über so geile konsolen wie sega megadrive ,saturn;dreamcast usw weiter. ich denke ich bin extremzocker (kann mir gern einer was erzählen) aber ihr heult nur noch, würdet sicher am leibsten mit cheats spielen etc weil ihr das ohne nicht hinkriegt oder zu inkompetent für gewisse spiele seid. denkt mal an eure anfänge zurück. die zocker werden weich und je krasser das game wird desto mehr heulen die leute rum....schon eigenartig! ich finde euch lustig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breasa (5. November 2008)

Nunja ich heile selbst was das Zeug hällt und halte mich troz meiner anfang laggs dank meines PC doch immer auf den ersten Rängen...schön und gut aber ich nenne jetzt mal nur ein Beispiel...auf jede andere stoff Klasse anwendbar...wir nehmen mal einen Feuermagier: Oh, da steht ein Heiler der mich sieht, ich sehe ihn... dann bin ich ja sicher. Nun schaltet sich das "ich bin unbesiegbar" Syndrom ein. Der jeweilig Charakter, hier der Feuermagier, rennt in die gegnerische Meute und fängt an zu Bomben.....na klar versucht der Heiler ihn am leben zu halten, aber die paar fetzten Stoff können nun mal keine Schwerter abhalten...der magier stirbt..... so nun zurück, nunja da sollte man meinen der Magier merkt das er etwas falsches gemacht hat....leider nicht.

Liebe nörgler der zu wenigen Heilung.... bitte versucht uns zu verstehen, dass wenn wir von einem Feuermagier namens "Shâdówflâmér" angeflamt werden weil wir ihn nicht am leben gehalten haben, es uns doch etwas die Motivation nimmt diesen zu Heilen...ich hab nun schon so einiges erlebt aber wenn der genannte Magier noch rumheult das ich zu wenig heile, in der endwertung im schaden aber unter mir liegt obgleich ich im heilen irgendwo oben bin....denk ich so manchmal, Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift!!!!!

Soviel dazu....ich hab aber zum Glück mehr nette Spieler erlebt die auch Dank zeigten, so macht das Heilen schon mehr Spaß.

Also liebe Heiler, lasst es euch nicht nehmen den flamern jedwege Heilung zu verwehren...vielleicht lernen sie mal etwas.

So ich habe fertig^^ ....bitte haut mich jetzt nicht, das würde mir gar nicht gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ciao


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

schön das sich noch leute gedanken machen zwerg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist ein gegner und kein opfer


----------



## Breasa (5. November 2008)

Hab dank du Dosenfutter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind wir schonmal zu Zweit ^^

Das ehrt mich, dies aus dem Mund eines Auserkoren zu hören, sollte ich dir begegnen werde ich deinen ehrenwerten Tod nicht zu lang herausforden xD


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

man soll die wahren kämpfer auch bestätigen ich habs  satt leuten hinterherzulaufen und nächsten tag von denen sowas hier zu lesen


----------



## Breasa (5. November 2008)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele *schnief* aber nun ja...mal gucken ob die nörgler noch was zu sagen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

Breasa schrieb:


> Hab dank du Dosenfutter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich werde dich aus deiner pelle schlagen.. wir verstehen uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schade das wir nur 2 sind


----------



## Breasa (5. November 2008)

Du meinst wohl eher aus meinem Schlafanzug...so wie mein Aufzug aussieht.....ich denk mal hier wird demnächst geschlossen da hier ja nicht weiter Diskutiert wird...solange müssen wirs noch ausnutzen xD


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

lol jo ich steh hier eh auf der assiliste.naja ist egal aber du bist doch sicher auch zur WAR gekommen wegen dem PvP


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liyoa (5. November 2008)

Tja heilen ist die Kunst wofür manche wirklich nicht geschaffen sind, aber das Thema ansich ist uralt und gab es schon in allen Spielen. 

Nun gut, wir sind also in Warhammer Online. 
Ich denke es kann niemand einen Heiler einen Vorwurf machen wenn man mal stirbt, kann ja alles sein, viel Action und zu viele Targets die gerade runter gehen. Ok , das sollte kein Problem sein, der Heiler gibt sein bestes und tut was er kann. 

Nehmen wir uns Situation zwei vor

Man verreckt ständig, nach dem kümmerlichen Ableben nutzen wir die Maustaste 1 und schauen um uns, aja da sind zwei Erzmagier was war denn da los ? Action ? ok könnte sein

1 Minute später wir sehen alle um uns sterben und dann erwischt es uns, jetzt etwas aufmerksamer beobachten wir das Treiben, Erzmagier 1 steht da und castet rein gar nichts. Erzmagier 2 versucht mit seinen krassen Schaden verkrampft einen Tank niederzuzergen. Tja, leider sind jetzt alle tot und er ist der nächste, mh das war wohl nichts.

In meiner kurzen Warhammer Zeit kamen sehr viele Möglichkeiten unten, eine blieb mir extrem in Erinnerung, ein Runenpriester der in einen T3 BG ganze 8000 Heilung rausgebracht hat, anzumerken wäre das er 23 war und er 5 mal starb und der Heal bei der Levelanhebung beim Spawnpunkt mit einbezogen ist, das BG lief 15 Minuten, der Rest ist Mathe viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschließend  kann man sagen es gibt gute und schlechte Heiler, es gibt aber auch gute und schlechte DDs und es wird sich nie ändern

so long


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

ihr ordis seid mal echt gearscht der sonnenritter hat ein huhn auf dem kopf aber der gardist ist wieder nur krank von der optik her


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

<---ÜBELTANK und heiler kann ich garnicht spielen . das sind wahre worte was du sprichst. in den chars der games spiegelt sich sich der RL-mensch . wieder ich bin 30 jahr hab mich nie geprügelt aber liebe alle leute also mach ich den tank


----------



## Breasa (5. November 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> lol jo ich steh hier eh auf der assiliste.naja ist egal aber du bist doch sicher auch zur WAR gekommen wegen dem PvP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aye, Heilung und Support...meine Berufung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Das PvP macht als Heiler richtig Spaß.....besonders wenn ich dabei zusehen kann wie Auserkorene Versuchen mich zu töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...die Ignoriere ich meistens einfach xD


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

Liyoa schrieb:


> Tja heilen ist die Kunst wofür manche wirklich nicht geschaffen sind, aber das Thema ansich ist uralt und gab es schon in allen Spielen.
> 
> Nun gut, wir sind also in Warhammer Online.
> Ich denke es kann niemand einen Heiler einen Vorwurf machen wenn man mal stirbt, kann ja alles sein, viel Action und zu viele Targets die gerade runter gehen. Ok , das sollte kein Problem sein, der Heiler gibt sein bestes und tut was er kann.
> ...



gut ausgedrückt aber wird immer so sein, der tank sucht die schuld beim heiler und andersrum


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

mal sehen wann der thread geschlossen wird. ich möchte auch noch kurz paar kiddiesachen entschärfen...man liest es immer wieder ,,,in meiner gilde ist keiner unter 20 war ist der schritt ins next generation rpg


----------



## Breasa (5. November 2008)

Tja dann dürfte ich wol nicht in eure Gilde, würd nur das Bild zerstören...so ein 16 jähriger unter den ganzen alten säcken...aber wir waren beim Thema heilung *Hust*
EDIT: Moment ich glaube ich habe das falsch verstanden....ahhh so meinst du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok da hast du recht xD


----------



## Rhonon_Dex (5. November 2008)

es ist doch wohl bei jedem Spiel so,dass es zu wenig Heiler gibt und dass oft Heielr auch lieber DD spielen^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. November 2008)

Chattet bitte im Chat, aber nicht hier, danke. :]


----------

